# ROLL TIDE!



## eagle1462010

Alabama Crimson Tide
Today, 2:30 PM on ABC, ESP2
Georgia Dome, Atlanta, Georgia




West Virginia
Mountaineers
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
@

Alabama2
Crimson Tide


[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
Scores & Schedule

Todayvs.





West Virginia2:30 PMSat, Sep 6vs.





Florida Atlantic11:00 AMSat, Sep 13vs.





Southern Miss5:00 PMSat, Sep 20vs.





FloridaTBDSat, Oct 4@





Ole MissTBDSat, Oct 11@





ArkansasTBDSat, Oct 18vs.





Texas A&MTBDSat, Oct 25@





TennesseeTBDSat, Nov 8@





LSUTBDSat, Nov 15vs.





Mississippi StateTBDSat, Nov 22vs.





Western CarolinaTBDSat, Nov 29vs.





AuburnTBD
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## WinterBorn

Hell yeah!!    ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!


----------



## Bush92

WinterBorn said:


> Hell yeah!!    ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!


Folks from Alabama are some of the best in the world. But for us other fans..."Roll Slow Tide...Roll Slow."


----------



## HUGGY

Looks like W Virginia is giving Alabama all they can handle.  Its only 3-3 but the W Virginia's 1st drive was far more impressive than Bama's.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

BAMA WINS..............................

But West Virginia put up a hell of a fight.  The Tide needs a little work to keep Rolling.

Hats off to West Virginia.  HELL OF GAME.


----------



## WinterBorn

eagle1462010 said:


> BAMA WINS..............................
> 
> But West Virginia put up a hell of a fight.  The Tide needs a little work to keep Rolling.
> 
> Hats off to West Virginia.  HELL OF GAME.



I wasn't sure what Saban meant when he said the Defense was "soft".  Now I see.  They need work.

First of all, Sylve is not a CB.  He brags that he is fast.  Thats great.  He did show he can stay with the receivers.  But someone forgot to tell him that he also should do something when the ball is thrown his way.  Every QB on our schedule is salivating.


----------



## WinterBorn

Here is an unexpected tidbit.

Who would have ever imagined that the wide receiver who leads the nation in receiving yards, receptions and yards per game, and has a 4 game streak of over 100 yards, would be from a run heavy, defense oriented team?

Amari Cooper, WR, from Alabama is starting to get a little Heisman hype. Not that wide receivers, especially those who are only wide receivers, get much play in the Heisman game.

My how things have changed.


----------



## eagle1462010

ROLL TIDE!  42 TO 21


----------



## eagle1462010

Alabama next game October 4th against Ole Miss.............

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## WinterBorn

The Gators played tough in the first half, and then the Tide rolled!!   

Sims is looking like a quality QB.  Amari Cooper came out looking great against one of the top CBs in the country.  And the running game showed it's colors.


----------



## WinterBorn

And the Coaches Poll says........

Alabama is #1!!


----------



## eagle1462010

WinterBorn said:


> And the Coaches Poll says........
> 
> Alabama is #1!!


----------



## eagle1462010

Big Match up..........Alabama versus Ole Mississippi............

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## WinterBorn

I'm ready to see us take them down!!


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Texas A & M goes down.  48 to 31.  Mississippi State Clobbers them........

Alabama in a low scorer 3 to nothing Ole Miss Winning.......Drake gets broken leg on run #17.


----------



## Pop23

17 all. Ole Miss with ball on Bama  8 with 4:40 left

Not looking good for Bama


----------



## JimH52

The Tide was rolled!


----------



## eagle1462010

Championships are won in the 4th Quarter......Ole Miss clobbered us in the 4th.  Well done Ole Miss.  

You played a great game.


----------



## eagle1462010

Alabama, Texas A &M, and Oregon all go down.............What a Saturday............


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## JimH52

Alabama made too many mistakes.  Just blew it....


----------



## eagle1462010

JimH52 said:


> Alabama made too many mistakes.  Just blew it....



They got beat in the 4th.  Ole Miss defense dominated.


----------



## eagle1462010

SEC Football.  Gotta Love it.


----------



## WinterBorn

Alabama made too many mistakes and there were FAR too many penalties.   Damn shame, but good game Ole Miss.


----------



## Synthaholic

I can't remember the last time Alabama lost to Ole Miss.  What a disgrace.

On a brighter note, at least the Gators suck this year.


----------



## eagle1462010

Synthaholic said:


> I can't remember the last time Alabama lost to Ole Miss.  What a disgrace.
> 
> On a brighter note, at least the Gators suck this year.



2003 was the last time Ole Miss beat Alabama.


----------



## georgephillip

WinterBorn said:


> Alabama made too many mistakes and there were FAR too many penalties.   Damn shame, but good game Ole Miss.


It's been a Lost Weekend pretty much everywhere except Mississippi and Arizona. Have you revised your Final Four picks?


----------



## Pop23

georgephillip said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama made too many mistakes and there were FAR too many penalties.   Damn shame, but good game Ole Miss.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a Lost Weekend pretty much everywhere except Mississippi and Arizona. Have you revised your Final Four picks?
Click to expand...


Yes, any one of about 20 teams have a real chance

But I have no clue who they will be!


----------



## georgephillip

Pop23 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama made too many mistakes and there were FAR too many penalties.   Damn shame, but good game Ole Miss.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a Lost Weekend pretty much everywhere except Mississippi and Arizona. Have you revised your Final Four picks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, any one of about 20 teams have a real chance
> 
> But I have no clue who they will be!
Click to expand...

How many of the Final Four will be unbeaten?
Baylor Bears Official Athletic Site - BaylorBears.com - Football


----------



## Synthaholic

Pop23 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama made too many mistakes and there were FAR too many penalties.   Damn shame, but good game Ole Miss.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a Lost Weekend pretty much everywhere except Mississippi and Arizona. Have you revised your Final Four picks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, any one of about 20 teams have a real chance
> 
> But I have no clue who they will be!
Click to expand...

Florida State! Florida State! Florida State!


----------



## WinterBorn

Synthaholic said:


> I can't remember the last time Alabama lost to Ole Miss.  What a disgrace.
> 
> On a brighter note, at least the Gators suck this year.



Ole Miss has beaten us a grand total of 9 times (including yesterday) in the history of the programs.   Sad, but not the end of the world just yet.


----------



## Pop23

Synthaholic said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama made too many mistakes and there were FAR too many penalties.   Damn shame, but good game Ole Miss.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a Lost Weekend pretty much everywhere except Mississippi and Arizona. Have you revised your Final Four picks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, any one of about 20 teams have a real chance
> 
> But I have no clue who they will be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida State! Florida State! Florida State!
Click to expand...


FSU has the best chance of making the playoffs for sure, but I see no shoe ins


----------



## georgephillip

Pop23 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama made too many mistakes and there were FAR too many penalties.   Damn shame, but good game Ole Miss.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a Lost Weekend pretty much everywhere except Mississippi and Arizona. Have you revised your Final Four picks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, any one of about 20 teams have a real chance
> 
> But I have no clue who they will be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida State! Florida State! Florida State!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FSU has the best chance of making the playoffs for sure, but I see no shoe ins
Click to expand...

Except for FSU, the other three slots are looking a lot different than they did a week ago. Maybe a few one-loss teams will make it this year?


----------



## WinterBorn

georgephillip said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama made too many mistakes and there were FAR too many penalties.   Damn shame, but good game Ole Miss.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a Lost Weekend pretty much everywhere except Mississippi and Arizona. Have you revised your Final Four picks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, any one of about 20 teams have a real chance
> 
> But I have no clue who they will be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida State! Florida State! Florida State!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FSU has the best chance of making the playoffs for sure, but I see no shoe ins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for FSU, the other three slots are looking a lot different than they did a week ago. Maybe a few one-loss teams will make it this year?
Click to expand...


I think there will be a team (or possibly two) in the playoffs with a loss.   FSU still has to play Notre dame, and the Seminoles have had issues with unranked opponents.


----------



## Pop23

WinterBorn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a Lost Weekend pretty much everywhere except Mississippi and Arizona. Have you revised your Final Four picks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, any one of about 20 teams have a real chance
> 
> But I have no clue who they will be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida State! Florida State! Florida State!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FSU has the best chance of making the playoffs for sure, but I see no shoe ins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for FSU, the other three slots are looking a lot different than they did a week ago. Maybe a few one-loss teams will make it this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think there will be a team (or possibly two) in the playoffs with a loss.   FSU still has to play Notre dame, and the Seminoles have had issues with unranked opponents.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure there will be any undefeated teams by season end. No one has a sure thing schedule. BYU probably had the best chance and blew it.


----------



## georgephillip

WinterBorn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a Lost Weekend pretty much everywhere except Mississippi and Arizona. Have you revised your Final Four picks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, any one of about 20 teams have a real chance
> 
> But I have no clue who they will be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida State! Florida State! Florida State!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FSU has the best chance of making the playoffs for sure, but I see no shoe ins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for FSU, the other three slots are looking a lot different than they did a week ago. Maybe a few one-loss teams will make it this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think there will be a team (or possibly two) in the playoffs with a loss.   FSU still has to play Notre dame, and the Seminoles have had issues with unranked opponents.
Click to expand...

FSU doesn't appear as deep as last year; I won't be surprised if your state supplies the next national champ.


----------



## JimH52

Auburn has a potent run game.  They may  be there.


----------



## Pop23

JimH52 said:


> Auburn has a potent run game.  They may  be there.



They have a boatload of tough games ahead. After what I saw during the Kansas state game, not seeing them survive those, plus an SEC championship game.

TCU or Baylor could. But they play each other and Baylor has Oklahoma to play yet.

The fun happens if Baylor beat TCU then loses to Oklahoma, then all runs the table rest of the way.

TCU beat Oklahoma, Baylor beat TCU, Oklahoma beats Baylor. All 1 loss teams. Could BIG 12 be the conference with 2 in the final 4?

Stranger things have happened.


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## georgephillip

*You heard it here first:



*


----------



## eagle1462010

georgephillip said:


> *You heard it here first:
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eagle1462010

The Ducks are rolling over UCLA.........

Auburn's back in it after Miss State makes too many mistakes.  Auburn's down by 8 late in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Papageorgio

TCU just pick sixed Baylor and leads 58-37 with 11:38 left in the fourth.

Mississippi St. Now leads Auburn 38-20 with 9:21 left in the 4th quarter.

Auburn kick a FG 7:32 left in the game 38-23.

10:32, left in the 4th: Baylor 44 TCU 58.


Auburn is intercepted on the 3 yard line with 2:44 to go Mississippi St. 

Auburn going down!!!

Final Mississippi St. 38 Auburn 23!


----------



## eagle1462010

7 to 7 Alabama versus Arkansas.


----------



## eagle1462010

oops 7 to 6 Alabama  Arkansas miss Extra point

Half time


----------



## Papageorgio

Huge comeback for Baylor, 24 points and a win 61-58 the final.


----------



## Papageorgio

Watched Oregon at UCLA, the crowd was so quiet. You go to other venues and it is deafening. Baylor, Mississippi St. the noise, the crowd were in it from the start. UCLA was disappointing.


----------



## Papageorgio

Bama gets another close win.


----------



## eagle1462010

Papageorgio said:


> Bama gets another close win.



I'll take the win, but they are sloppy.  They are in trouble when they take on Miss State and Auburn.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ole Miss is whooping A & M right now.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## georgephillip

Synthaholic said:


>


Old News?


----------



## Decus

Alabama has played poorly in the last two games and I boldly predict that they will lose on Saturday to Texas A&M. My bet is that the Aggies play a no huddle offense and that Alabama will not be able to stop them. Whatever the outcome, it should be a good one to watch.


----------



## WinterBorn

Decus said:


> Alabama has played poorly in the last two games and I boldly predict that they will lose on Saturday to Texas A&M. My bet is that the Aggies play a no huddle offense and that Alabama will not be able to stop them. Whatever the outcome, it should be a good one to watch.



Alabama has not had as bad a problem with no huddle offenses that everyone seems to think.   And, while A&M does have a potent passing game, the running game is not as good.  And their defense is miserable.   Alabama, however, does have a defense, a passing game, and a solid running game.


----------



## Decus

WinterBorn said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has played poorly in the last two games and I boldly predict that they will lose on Saturday to Texas A&M. My bet is that the Aggies play a no huddle offense and that Alabama will not be able to stop them. Whatever the outcome, it should be a good one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has not had as bad a problem with no huddle offenses that everyone seems to think.   And, while A&M does have a potent passing game, the running game is not as good.  And their defense is miserable.   Alabama, however, does have a defense, a passing game, and a solid running game.
Click to expand...


I believe that the advantage for A&M is Lane Kiffin. Hiring him was as questionable move. Alabama seems lost at times on offense, something that wasn't apparent last season.


----------



## eagle1462010

I believe Alabama will take A & M........... It's Miss State and Auburn who are their biggest threats.  I agree A & M's defense is weak.


----------



## WinterBorn

Decus said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has played poorly in the last two games and I boldly predict that they will lose on Saturday to Texas A&M. My bet is that the Aggies play a no huddle offense and that Alabama will not be able to stop them. Whatever the outcome, it should be a good one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has not had as bad a problem with no huddle offenses that everyone seems to think.   And, while A&M does have a potent passing game, the running game is not as good.  And their defense is miserable.   Alabama, however, does have a defense, a passing game, and a solid running game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the advantage for A&M is Lane Kiffin. Hiring him was as questionable move. Alabama seems lost at times on offense, something that wasn't apparent last season.
Click to expand...


Last year we had a seasoned leader at QB.  This year we have a new QB.  That alone can account for when we seem "lost".  There were numerous times last year that our offense failed to do well.  We have a more balanced attack this year, despite issues on the O-Line.


----------



## georgephillip

WinterBorn said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has played poorly in the last two games and I boldly predict that they will lose on Saturday to Texas A&M. My bet is that the Aggies play a no huddle offense and that Alabama will not be able to stop them. Whatever the outcome, it should be a good one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has not had as bad a problem with no huddle offenses that everyone seems to think.   And, while A&M does have a potent passing game, the running game is not as good.  And their defense is miserable.   Alabama, however, does have a defense, a passing game, and a solid running game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the advantage for A&M is Lane Kiffin. Hiring him was as questionable move. Alabama seems lost at times on offense, something that wasn't apparent last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last year we had a seasoned leader at QB.  This year we have a new QB.  That alone can account for when we seem "lost".  There were numerous times last year that our offense failed to do well.  We have a more balanced attack this year, despite issues on the O-Line.
Click to expand...

How do you rate Kiffin's performance compared to his predecessor?


----------



## WinterBorn

georgephillip said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has played poorly in the last two games and I boldly predict that they will lose on Saturday to Texas A&M. My bet is that the Aggies play a no huddle offense and that Alabama will not be able to stop them. Whatever the outcome, it should be a good one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has not had as bad a problem with no huddle offenses that everyone seems to think.   And, while A&M does have a potent passing game, the running game is not as good.  And their defense is miserable.   Alabama, however, does have a defense, a passing game, and a solid running game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the advantage for A&M is Lane Kiffin. Hiring him was as questionable move. Alabama seems lost at times on offense, something that wasn't apparent last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last year we had a seasoned leader at QB.  This year we have a new QB.  That alone can account for when we seem "lost".  There were numerous times last year that our offense failed to do well.  We have a more balanced attack this year, despite issues on the O-Line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you rate Kiffin's performance compared to his predecessor?
Click to expand...


I think it is better.  I think the issue is that we are rebuilding and have a lot of new players.  We lost 8 players to the NFL, including the leaders on offense and defense.


----------



## georgephillip

WinterBorn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has played poorly in the last two games and I boldly predict that they will lose on Saturday to Texas A&M. My bet is that the Aggies play a no huddle offense and that Alabama will not be able to stop them. Whatever the outcome, it should be a good one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has not had as bad a problem with no huddle offenses that everyone seems to think.   And, while A&M does have a potent passing game, the running game is not as good.  And their defense is miserable.   Alabama, however, does have a defense, a passing game, and a solid running game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the advantage for A&M is Lane Kiffin. Hiring him was as questionable move. Alabama seems lost at times on offense, something that wasn't apparent last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last year we had a seasoned leader at QB.  This year we have a new QB.  That alone can account for when we seem "lost".  There were numerous times last year that our offense failed to do well.  We have a more balanced attack this year, despite issues on the O-Line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you rate Kiffin's performance compared to his predecessor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is better.  I think the issue is that we are rebuilding and have a lot of new players.  We lost 8 players to the NFL, including the leaders on offense and defense.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing it's more a case of reloading than rebuilding. Based on what I saw and heard about Lane when he was here, he's very good in a supporting role but makes a few mistakes when he's head coach.(Or maybe working for Al Davis set him back a few years?)


----------



## WinterBorn

georgephillip said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has not had as bad a problem with no huddle offenses that everyone seems to think.   And, while A&M does have a potent passing game, the running game is not as good.  And their defense is miserable.   Alabama, however, does have a defense, a passing game, and a solid running game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the advantage for A&M is Lane Kiffin. Hiring him was as questionable move. Alabama seems lost at times on offense, something that wasn't apparent last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last year we had a seasoned leader at QB.  This year we have a new QB.  That alone can account for when we seem "lost".  There were numerous times last year that our offense failed to do well.  We have a more balanced attack this year, despite issues on the O-Line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you rate Kiffin's performance compared to his predecessor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is better.  I think the issue is that we are rebuilding and have a lot of new players.  We lost 8 players to the NFL, including the leaders on offense and defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing it's more a case of reloading than rebuilding. Based on what I saw and heard about Lane when he was here, he's very good in a supporting role but makes a few mistakes when he's head coach.(Or maybe working for Al Davis set him back a few years?)
Click to expand...


Kiffin can be a disaster.   But what he doesn't do well is to do with being the head coach.  Saban will make sure he understand what he wants, in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Papageorgio

Kiffin is and was a bad head coach, he is a very good offensive coordinator and has been, that is how he got to be a head coach at one time.


----------



## Decus

I hope I'm wrong but I seriously doubt that Kiffin is "manageable". I suspect that this will be a short stay at Alabama, and with little return for the opportunity he has been provided.


----------



## georgephillip

WinterBorn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the advantage for A&M is Lane Kiffin. Hiring him was as questionable move. Alabama seems lost at times on offense, something that wasn't apparent last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year we had a seasoned leader at QB.  This year we have a new QB.  That alone can account for when we seem "lost".  There were numerous times last year that our offense failed to do well.  We have a more balanced attack this year, despite issues on the O-Line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you rate Kiffin's performance compared to his predecessor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is better.  I think the issue is that we are rebuilding and have a lot of new players.  We lost 8 players to the NFL, including the leaders on offense and defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing it's more a case of reloading than rebuilding. Based on what I saw and heard about Lane when he was here, he's very good in a supporting role but makes a few mistakes when he's head coach.(Or maybe working for Al Davis set him back a few years?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kiffin can be a disaster.   But what he doesn't do well is to do with being the head coach.  Saban will make sure he understand what he wants, in no uncertain terms.
Click to expand...

The biggest mistake I saw him make came against UCLA in 2011 when he was hoping to convince Matt Barkley to come back for his final year. 'SC was leading the Bruins 50-0 early in the 4th, and Lane put Barkley and the starting offense back into the game...Trojans haven't won since, and I'm not to sure how 2014 will turn out.


----------



## georgephillip

Papageorgio said:


> Kiffin is and was a bad head coach, he is a very good offensive coordinator and has been, that is how he got to be a head coach at one time.


He must have some good qualities or he wouldn't have accomplished as much as he has at his age. Possibly, all he needs is seasoning?


----------



## Papageorgio

Decus said:


> I hope I'm wrong but I seriously doubt that Kiffin is "manageable". I suspect that this will be a short stay at Alabama, and with little return for the opportunity he has been provided.



Here is his bio from his days as offensive coordinator at USC.

*USC Trojans assistant coach*
Kiffin began working with the (USC) staff during the 2001 season and became the wide receivers coach prior to the 2002 season. For the 2004 season, he added the duties of passing game coordinator, and he was promoted to offensive coordinator along with Steve Sarkisian for the 2005 season after Norm Chow left USC for the same position with the NFL's Tennessee Titans. Kiffin also took the reins as recruiting coordinator that year. Along with these duties, Kiffin continued as the wide receivers coach. Under Kiffin and Sarkisian in 2005 the USC offense produced numerous school records, averaging 49.1 points and 579 yards per game and becoming the first in NCAA history to have a 3,000 yard passer Matt Leinart, two 1,000 yard rushers Reggie Bush and LenDale White, and a 1,000 yard receiver Dwayne Jarrett and Steve Smith fell a few yards of also surpassing 1,000 yards in receiving. In Kiffin’s three years as recruiting coordinator at USC, the Trojans had the No. 1 ranked recruiting class in college football every year. The Trojans finished first in the Pac-10 in passing efficiency by averaging 142.8 passer rating, produced two, 1,000-yard receivers – Dwayne Jarrett (1,105) and Steve Smith (1,083) – and a 3,000-yard passer John David Booty with 3,347 yards. The team produced top 20 statistics in most NCAA offensive categories and concluded with a 32–18 win over the then #3 ranked team Michigan in the Rose Bowl.

So he has the capability, he is a very good offensive coordinator and a bad head coach.


----------



## WinterBorn

georgephillip said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kiffin is and was a bad head coach, he is a very good offensive coordinator and has been, that is how he got to be a head coach at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> He must have some good qualities or he wouldn't have accomplished as much as he has at his age. Possibly, all he needs is seasoning?
Click to expand...


Being a head coach is much more than knowing football.  Kiffin knows how to run an offense.  And the coordinator positions pay very well at Alabama.  Maybe he rose to the level of his incompetency, and now he is back where he belongs.


----------



## georgephillip

WinterBorn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kiffin is and was a bad head coach, he is a very good offensive coordinator and has been, that is how he got to be a head coach at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> He must have some good qualities or he wouldn't have accomplished as much as he has at his age. Possibly, all he needs is seasoning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being a head coach is much more than knowing football.  Kiffin knows how to run an offense.  And the coordinator positions pay very well at Alabama.  Maybe he rose to the level of his incompetency, and now he is back where he belongs.
Click to expand...

I think that sums him up pretty well at this time. He may mature into a great head coach someday, but I'm not sure that will happen at the collegiate level.


----------



## Decus

Charlie Weis was a very good OC for the Patriots but was never really successful thereafter and most recently he was was fired by the Jayhawks. Kiffin seems to be headed for a similar result. One big success and a series of failures.  Kiffin's only real claim to fame was a two year stint starting in 2005 as OC with USC. Not really what you'd call a consistent record of performance.


----------



## georgephillip

Decus said:


> Charlie Weis was a very good OC for the Patriots but was never really successful thereafter and most recently he was was fired by the Jayhawks. Kiffin seems to be headed for a similar result. One big success and a series of failures.  Kiffin's only real claim to fame was a two year stint starting in 2005 as OC with USC. Not really what you'd call a consistent record of performance.


Maybe it's also worth pointing out how 2005 sowed the seeds of USC's football demise with Reggie Bush (and others?) violating NCAA rules about compensation, and both Kiffin and current head coach Sarkisian were present when the crimes occurred. Lane was hired as head coach by Mike Garrett as one of his last acts as Athletic Director at USC; Mike departed as a result of the Reggie scandal, and, perhaps, hiring Kiffin was Garrett's final FU? (Mike played at USC but only after UCLA told him he would have to attend a community college before being admitted) Or maybe I'm being paranoid?


----------



## WinterBorn

Decus said:


> Alabama has played poorly in the last two games and I boldly predict that they will lose on Saturday to Texas A&M. My bet is that the Aggies play a no huddle offense and that Alabama will not be able to stop them. Whatever the outcome, it should be a good one to watch.



Oops.   Halfway thru the 3rd qtr, Bama is beating A&M 52-0.   So much for the no huddle offense being a problem.


----------



## Decus

Too funny. Is Alabama that dominant or did A&M forget to show up for the game. I'm looking forward to the next couple of games.


----------



## Papageorgio

Decus said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has played poorly in the last two games and I boldly predict that they will lose on Saturday to Texas A&M. My bet is that the Aggies play a no huddle offense and that Alabama will not be able to stop them. Whatever the outcome, it should be a good one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has not had as bad a problem with no huddle offenses that everyone seems to think.   And, while A&M does have a potent passing game, the running game is not as good.  And their defense is miserable.   Alabama, however, does have a defense, a passing game, and a solid running game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the advantage for A&M is Lane Kiffin. Hiring him was as questionable move. Alabama seems lost at times on offense, something that wasn't apparent last season.
Click to expand...


How "lost" did the Tide seem to you today? 

Kiffin's offense sure seemed out of tune, didn't it and the D looked rattled by the no huddle offense of A&M.

The Tide are back, any question how good this Tide team can be after today? 

The offense in the first half scored on every drive.


----------



## Pop23

Papageorgio said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has played poorly in the last two games and I boldly predict that they will lose on Saturday to Texas A&M. My bet is that the Aggies play a no huddle offense and that Alabama will not be able to stop them. Whatever the outcome, it should be a good one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has not had as bad a problem with no huddle offenses that everyone seems to think.   And, while A&M does have a potent passing game, the running game is not as good.  And their defense is miserable.   Alabama, however, does have a defense, a passing game, and a solid running game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the advantage for A&M is Lane Kiffin. Hiring him was as questionable move. Alabama seems lost at times on offense, something that wasn't apparent last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How "lost" did the Tide seem to you today?
> 
> Kiffin's offense sure seemed out of tune, didn't it and the D looked rattled by the no huddle offense of A&M.
> 
> The Tide are back, any question how good this Tide team can be after today?
> 
> The offense in the first half scored on every drive.
Click to expand...


I saw that score at the bottom of the screen while watching Nebraska -Northwestern and all I could think was that there must be a mistake. 

Dayam

That's domination!


----------



## WinterBorn

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has played poorly in the last two games and I boldly predict that they will lose on Saturday to Texas A&M. My bet is that the Aggies play a no huddle offense and that Alabama will not be able to stop them. Whatever the outcome, it should be a good one to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama has not had as bad a problem with no huddle offenses that everyone seems to think.   And, while A&M does have a potent passing game, the running game is not as good.  And their defense is miserable.   Alabama, however, does have a defense, a passing game, and a solid running game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that the advantage for A&M is Lane Kiffin. Hiring him was as questionable move. Alabama seems lost at times on offense, something that wasn't apparent last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How "lost" did the Tide seem to you today?
> 
> Kiffin's offense sure seemed out of tune, didn't it and the D looked rattled by the no huddle offense of A&M.
> 
> The Tide are back, any question how good this Tide team can be after today?
> 
> The offense in the first half scored on every drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw that score at the bottom of the screen while watching Nebraska -Northwestern and all I could think was that there must be a mistake.
> 
> Dayam
> 
> That's domination!
Click to expand...


The offense is getting its due praise.  But the defense held a high powered offense completely in check.  MS State and Ole Miss have tough defenses, but they allowed A&M to score 31 and 20 points, respectively.


----------



## Decus

Bama came off of two back-to-back games where they were struggling. I admit that if we had bet on this game I lost big time. Consistency is important however and if this is a case where Bama has finally put all the pieces together, then the next two weeks/games will be the evidence of that.


----------



## eagle1462010

I couldn't believe how the Tide dominated this game............It was a slaughter...........ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010

Miss ST.  45    Kentucky 31
Ole Miss 7       LSU         10
Ala        34       Tenn        20
Auburn  42      S. Car      35


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

eagle1462010 said:


>


I was living in Tuscaloosa at the time, and was driving right past the hospital, on HWY 82, when they came on the radio with the breaking news that Bear Bryant had just died.

It was a zombie town for the next week.  Nobody talked or looked anyone else in the eye.  Just sadness.  I think it was about a week later that they changed 7th Avenue to Bear Bryant Drive.


----------



## eagle1462010

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was living in Tuscaloosa at the time, and was driving right past the hospital, on HWY 82, when they came on the radio with the breaking news that Bear Bryant had just died.
> 
> It was a zombie town for the next week.  Nobody talked or looked anyone else in the eye.  Just sadness.  I think it was about a week later that they changed 7th Avenue to Bear Bryant Drive.
Click to expand...

I Loved the Bear.............He was Great for Football and for the State of Alabama.  It was sad news indeed...............He will always be remembered here.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Synthaholic

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was living in Tuscaloosa at the time, and was driving right past the hospital, on HWY 82, when they came on the radio with the breaking news that Bear Bryant had just died.
> 
> It was a zombie town for the next week.  Nobody talked or looked anyone else in the eye.  Just sadness.  I think it was about a week later that they changed 7th Avenue to Bear Bryant Drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Loved the Bear.............He was Great for Football and for the State of Alabama.  It was sad news indeed...............He will always be remembered here.
Click to expand...

Are you in T-Town?


----------



## eagle1462010

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was living in Tuscaloosa at the time, and was driving right past the hospital, on HWY 82, when they came on the radio with the breaking news that Bear Bryant had just died.
> 
> It was a zombie town for the next week.  Nobody talked or looked anyone else in the eye.  Just sadness.  I think it was about a week later that they changed 7th Avenue to Bear Bryant Drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Loved the Bear.............He was Great for Football and for the State of Alabama.  It was sad news indeed...............He will always be remembered here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in T-Town?
Click to expand...

LA

Lower Alabama.  LOL


----------



## Synthaholic

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was living in Tuscaloosa at the time, and was driving right past the hospital, on HWY 82, when they came on the radio with the breaking news that Bear Bryant had just died.
> 
> It was a zombie town for the next week.  Nobody talked or looked anyone else in the eye.  Just sadness.  I think it was about a week later that they changed 7th Avenue to Bear Bryant Drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Loved the Bear.............He was Great for Football and for the State of Alabama.  It was sad news indeed...............He will always be remembered here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in T-Town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA
> 
> Lower Alabama.  LOL
Click to expand...

I know it well. East side more so - Dothan, Enterprise, Ozark.  I loved Tuscaloosa back in the day, though.  Especially Dreamland.


----------



## eagle1462010

Mobile.........here born and raised.


----------



## Papageorgio

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was living in Tuscaloosa at the time, and was driving right past the hospital, on HWY 82, when they came on the radio with the breaking news that Bear Bryant had just died.
> 
> It was a zombie town for the next week.  Nobody talked or looked anyone else in the eye.  Just sadness.  I think it was about a week later that they changed 7th Avenue to Bear Bryant Drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Loved the Bear.............He was Great for Football and for the State of Alabama.  It was sad news indeed...............He will always be remembered here.
Click to expand...


Bear will always be remembered by all who love football. He is a legend.


----------



## Pop23

Papageorgio said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was living in Tuscaloosa at the time, and was driving right past the hospital, on HWY 82, when they came on the radio with the breaking news that Bear Bryant had just died.
> 
> It was a zombie town for the next week.  Nobody talked or looked anyone else in the eye.  Just sadness.  I think it was about a week later that they changed 7th Avenue to Bear Bryant Drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Loved the Bear.............He was Great for Football and for the State of Alabama.  It was sad news indeed...............He will always be remembered here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bear will always be remembered by all who love football. He is a legend.
Click to expand...


Bear is royalty in my part of the world. He is remembered as a great man and his teams one of our greatest bowl rivals. 

The game lost giants with the losses of him and our man Bob Devaney.


----------



## Synthaholic

I liked Ray Perkins, although he had a tough job following Bear.

I really liked Gene Stallings, maybe even more than Bear.

And Nick Saban actually has a better winning % than Bear.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## WinterBorn

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was living in Tuscaloosa at the time, and was driving right past the hospital, on HWY 82, when they came on the radio with the breaking news that Bear Bryant had just died.
> 
> It was a zombie town for the next week.  Nobody talked or looked anyone else in the eye.  Just sadness.  I think it was about a week later that they changed 7th Avenue to Bear Bryant Drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Loved the Bear.............He was Great for Football and for the State of Alabama.  It was sad news indeed...............He will always be remembered here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you in T-Town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA
> 
> Lower Alabama.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it well. East side more so - Dothan, Enterprise, Ozark.  I loved Tuscaloosa back in the day, though.  Especially Dreamland.
Click to expand...


I am from Tuscaloosa.  We used to ride our bikes over to see Bear coaching from his tower.   I had the opportunity to meet him on several occasions.  I remember being awed.

I was in VA when I learned of his death.  Our water heater had just dropped the load and emptied all over the floor in our utility room.  My friend called and told me the news.  I dropped the mop and met him at the bar to drink the night away.  It was surreal over the next week or so to imagine Crimson Tide football without Bear Bryant.


----------



## georgephillip

"GRAPEVINE, Texas -- The College Football Playoff selection committee has spoken -- and it likes the SEC..."

"At least for now.

"Mississippi State, Florida State, Auburn and Mississippi are the top four teams in the first College Football Playoff rankings.

"The first of seven Top 25 rankings compiled by a 12-member selection committee was released Tuesday night. 

"The selection committee will ultimately pick the four teams to play in the national semifinals and set the matchups for the other four big New Year's Day bowls that are part of the playoff rotation.

"'It was extremely difficult, more difficult than any of us had expected having gone through our mock selections before,' Arkansas athletic director and committee chairman Jeff Long said. 'There are 18 one-loss teams in FBS at this point in time, and the difference between many of them is very slim.'

Oregon was fifth and Alabama was sixth, giving the Southeastern Conference's West Division four of the top six teams. There are still four games remaining matching those SEC West rivals, starting with Saturday's matchup of Auburn and Ole Miss in Oxford, Mississippi."

*So...are we looking at four SEC teams in the first FBS Final Four?

College Football Playoff rankings -- Mississippi State Bulldogs Florida State Seminoles on top - ESPN*


----------



## BlackSand

Geaux Tigers ...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Rotagilla

Best fight song in college football.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Rotagilla

Best mascot, too 
Mike the Tiger Photos The Advocate mdash Baton Rouge Louisiana

It's funny..they bring him into the stadium and park his cage near the tunnel where the visitors come out..LMFAO....imagine those kids on the other teams entering a stadium with 100,000 raging LSU fans screaming for blood in Death Valley .....and they have to pass right by a live tiger to get on the field!


----------



## BlackSand

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## Rotagilla

eagle1462010 said:


>



Why does your elephant have coach bryants hat on?


----------



## Rotagilla

eagle1462010 said:


> Mobile.........here born and raised.


I lived in tillmans corner for a couple of years...back in the '80's.


----------



## eagle1462010

Rotagilla said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does your elephant have coach bryants hat on?
Click to expand...

Bought it at an auction and thought it would be cool to wear it while stomping a Tiger..................


----------



## eagle1462010

Rotagilla said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile.........here born and raised.
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in tillmans corner for a couple of years...back in the '80's.
Click to expand...

Know the area well...............It's grown up a lot since the 80's....................I generally only go over there unless it's to pull auto parts from U Pull it...............


----------



## BlackSand

I like spending Thanksgiving on the beach in Fort Morgan, Alabama. It has always been fun traveling over there after the big game. With LSU stickers on my back window, it always strikes up a lively conversation in the grocery store parking lot or wherever ... Made some decent Bama friends as well.

.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

My kids like it when we head all the way over to Destin, Florida because of the clearer water there...........Had a blast there this summer..........Love the new fishing pier at Gulf Shores though.............Great times.

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Rotagilla

eagle1462010 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile.........here born and raised.
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in tillmans corner for a couple of years...back in the '80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know the area well...............It's grown up a lot since the 80's....................I generally only go over there unless it's to pull auto parts from U Pull it...............
Click to expand...


I can tell..I only see it from the interstate but I can see that both (all 3?) of the exits heading eastbound have grown a lot...businesses, etc...where it used to be open land.


----------



## BlackSand

eagle1462010 said:


> My kids like it when we head all the way over to Destin, Florida because of the clearer water there...........Had a blast there this summer..........Love the new fishing pier at Gulf Shores though.............Great times.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!



I really don't like Gulf Shores as much as Fort Morgan ... We go way down the peninsula and rent a house on the water. The week of Thanksgiving we pretty much have the beach to ourselves until the holiday.

As for clear water ... If you like Florida, never go to Belize.

.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Auburn loses with 2 fumbles late in the game.

Center..............WTF was he thinking...............

Aggies Win...............

Alabama versus LSU..................TIGER FOR DINNER...................

*ROLL TIDE!*


----------



## eagle1462010

Alabama 10     LSU  7 half time


----------



## Roadrunner

eagle1462010 said:


> Alabama 10     LSU  7 half time



Ain't over 'til it's over.

That said, if Les Miles can't recruit QB's, I am ready for him to go to Michigan.

Hell, Mississippi State is #1 under a Haughton, LA QB Les let get away.

Another great one he let get away.


----------



## eagle1462010

Roadrunner said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama 10     LSU  7 half time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't over 'til it's over.
> 
> That said, if Les Miles can't recruit QB's, I am ready for him to go to Michigan.
> 
> Hell, Mississippi State is #1 under a Haughton, LA QB Les let get away.
> 
> Another great one he let get away.
Click to expand...

It's a tough game.................Gotta love SEC FOOTBALL!

Should go down to the wire.


----------



## Roadrunner

eagle1462010 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama 10     LSU  7 half time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't over 'til it's over.
> 
> That said, if Les Miles can't recruit QB's, I am ready for him to go to Michigan.
> 
> Hell, Mississippi State is #1 under a Haughton, LA QB Les let get away.
> 
> Another great one he let get away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tough game.................Gotta love SEC FOOTBALL!
> 
> Should go down to the wire.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't a five way SEC tie be a hoot.

That surely would bring us to the much needed 8-10 team playoff system we really need.


----------



## eagle1462010

Roadrunner said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama 10     LSU  7 half time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't over 'til it's over.
> 
> That said, if Les Miles can't recruit QB's, I am ready for him to go to Michigan.
> 
> Hell, Mississippi State is #1 under a Haughton, LA QB Les let get away.
> 
> Another great one he let get away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tough game.................Gotta love SEC FOOTBALL!
> 
> Should go down to the wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't a five way SEC tie be a hoot.
> 
> That surely would bring us to the much needed 8-10 team playoff system we really need.
Click to expand...

The SEC has dominated the top teams for quite a while..............yet the teams are knocking each other off.............. a lot of teams now have many key injuries.............the healthier teams and the ones with depth having the advantage...........

The game tonight is brutal.........been some hard nosed hard hitting football going on.............


----------



## Roadrunner

eagle1462010 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama 10     LSU  7 half time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't over 'til it's over.
> 
> That said, if Les Miles can't recruit QB's, I am ready for him to go to Michigan.
> 
> Hell, Mississippi State is #1 under a Haughton, LA QB Les let get away.
> 
> Another great one he let get away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tough game.................Gotta love SEC FOOTBALL!
> 
> Should go down to the wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't a five way SEC tie be a hoot.
> 
> That surely would bring us to the much needed 8-10 team playoff system we really need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The SEC has dominated the top teams for quite a while..............yet the teams are knocking each other off.............. a lot of teams now have many key injuries.............the healthier teams and the ones with depth having the advantage...........
> 
> The game tonight is brutal.........been some hard nosed hard hitting football going on.............
Click to expand...

LSU lacks one thing to excel; a QB with half a brain, that can remember the plays.


----------



## eagle1462010

Games back on...............

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Roadrunner

eagle1462010 said:


> Games back on...............
> 
> ROLL TIDE!


Thanks for the heads up.

Been lost in music:


----------



## eagle1462010

Alabama wins in overtime..............20 to 13


----------



## Rotagilla

Roadrunner said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama 10     LSU  7 half time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't over 'til it's over.
> 
> That said, if Les Miles can't recruit QB's, I am ready for him to go to Michigan.
> 
> Hell, Mississippi State is #1 under a Haughton, LA QB Les let get away.
> 
> Another great one he let get away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a tough game.................Gotta love SEC FOOTBALL!
> 
> Should go down to the wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't a five way SEC tie be a hoot.
> 
> That surely would bring us to the much needed 8-10 team playoff system we really need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The SEC has dominated the top teams for quite a while..............yet the teams are knocking each other off.............. a lot of teams now have many key injuries.............the healthier teams and the ones with depth having the advantage...........
> 
> The game tonight is brutal.........been some hard nosed hard hitting football going on.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LSU lacks one thing to excel; a QB with half a brain, that can remember the plays.
Click to expand...


He is a true freshman...but he is also a "one read" QB..if his main target isn't open or the hot route is covered, he doesn't have the patience/knowledge to let the play develop. He panics and bails out.
Miles has always gone for these "scrambling" QB's... It's one of his blind spots.
geez..imagine the LSU running game combined with a pocket passer of AVERAGE skills..We'd rule the SEC..but no..we have to have a "scrambling" QB....

....and what wide receiver is going to commit to a school with a QB who can't pass?

The game should have never gone into overtime.


----------



## Roadrunner

Rotagilla said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't over 'til it's over.
> 
> That said, if Les Miles can't recruit QB's, I am ready for him to go to Michigan.
> 
> Hell, Mississippi State is #1 under a Haughton, LA QB Les let get away.
> 
> Another great one he let get away.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tough game.................Gotta love SEC FOOTBALL!
> 
> Should go down to the wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't a five way SEC tie be a hoot.
> 
> That surely would bring us to the much needed 8-10 team playoff system we really need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The SEC has dominated the top teams for quite a while..............yet the teams are knocking each other off.............. a lot of teams now have many key injuries.............the healthier teams and the ones with depth having the advantage...........
> 
> The game tonight is brutal.........been some hard nosed hard hitting football going on.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LSU lacks one thing to excel; a QB with half a brain, that can remember the plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a true freshman...but he is also a "one read" QB..if his main target isn't open or the hot route is covered, he doesn't have the patience/knowledge to let the play develop. He panics and bails out.
> Miles has always gone for these "scrambling" QB's... It's one of his blind spots.
> geez..imagine the LSU running game combined with a pocket passer of AVERAGE skills..We'd rule the SEC..but no..we have to have a "scrambling" QB....
> 
> ....and what wide receiver is going to commit to a school with a QB who can't pass?
> 
> The game should have never gone into overtime.
Click to expand...

Les Miles is a fuckin' idiot.

Imagine not trusting that D to handle a kick return, and pulling that bullshit.

I am through with Les;  Michigan, PLEASE take him off of our hands.


----------



## BlackSand

*Great game ... Damnit!

.*


----------



## BlackSand

Roadrunner said:


> Les Miles is a fuckin' idiot.
> 
> Imagine not trusting that D to handle a kick return, and pulling that bullshit.
> 
> I am through with Les;  Michigan, PLEASE take him off of our hands.



Ah Come On ... Not making excuses for Les, but Bama played better in the last 50 seconds than all the rest of the second half and most of the game.

A kid (11 years old) watching the game where I was asked why Bama had to wait for the 2 minute drill to actually do something ... LOL.

Good SEC Game either way ... Nice win for Nick and Bama.

.


----------



## eagle1462010

My hats off to LSU...............It was a great game.

Big Game Saturday............Miss State versus Alabama.................

Should be a hell of game as well.


----------



## Roadrunner

eagle1462010 said:


> My hats off to LSU...............It was a great game.
> 
> Big Game Saturday............Miss State versus Alabama.................
> 
> Should be a hell of game as well.


Tide will whip State like a red-headed step-child or a rented mule.


----------



## eagle1462010

Roadrunner said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hats off to LSU...............It was a great game.
> 
> Big Game Saturday............Miss State versus Alabama.................
> 
> Should be a hell of game as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Tide will whip State like a red-headed step-child or a rented mule.
Click to expand...

Hope so.................Gonna be great...................


----------



## WinterBorn

I think we can win.  But I don't think it will be a blowout.  It will be close.

MS State is the real deal this year.


----------



## antiquity

Alabama will be luck to get past Auburn and if they don't they can expect to play maybe in the toilet bowl against Michigan State.


----------



## antiquity

WinterBorn said:


> I think we can win.  But I don't think it will be a blowout.  It will be close.
> 
> MS State is the real deal this year.



Right...a real deal playing UT Martin, South Alabama and Southern Miss.

And now your favorite team playing that powerhouse *Western Carolina Catamounts *next week. The SEC is joke.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can win.  But I don't think it will be a blowout.  It will be close.
> 
> MS State is the real deal this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...a real deal playing UT Martin, South Alabama and Southern Miss.
> 
> And now your favorite team playing that powerhouse *Western Carolina Catamounts *next week. The SEC is joke.
Click to expand...


MS State also have LSU, Texas A&M, Auburn, Alabama and Ole Miss on their schedule.

Bama played (or plays) WVa, Texas A&M, LSU, MS State, Ole Miss and auburn.

But haters gotta hate.

Who is your favorite team?  You know, the one who only plays powerhouse teams?


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> Alabama will be luck to get past Auburn and if they don't they can expect to play maybe in the toilet bowl against Michigan State.



Nah, we'll beat auburn.   Look at their loss against Texas A&M.  We beat A&M 59-0.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can win.  But I don't think it will be a blowout.  It will be close.
> 
> MS State is the real deal this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...a real deal playing UT Martin, South Alabama and Southern Miss.
> 
> And now your favorite team playing that powerhouse *Western Carolina Catamounts *next week. The SEC is joke.
Click to expand...


We laughed our way to 9 BCS Championships.  Works for me.


----------



## antiquity

WinterBorn said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can win.  But I don't think it will be a blowout.  It will be close.
> 
> MS State is the real deal this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...a real deal playing UT Martin, South Alabama and Southern Miss.
> 
> And now your favorite team playing that powerhouse *Western Carolina Catamounts *next week. The SEC is joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MS State also have LSU, Texas A&M, Auburn, Alabama and Ole Miss on their schedule.
> 
> Bama played (or plays) WVa, Texas A&M, LSU, MS State, Ole Miss and auburn.
> 
> But haters gotta hate.
> 
> Who is your favorite team?  You know, the one who only plays powerhouse teams?
Click to expand...


Wow... you just listed all conference games except the WV game which wasn't either home or away. How come you didn't list all non-conference games? SEC is the most overrated conference because of their weak non-conference schedule. Why do you think Oregon is rated higher than Alabama and ASU who crushed ND is hot on Alabama heels?
I don't have a favorite major team. But I think just about all conferences outside of the SEC play a lot more home and away games against strong opponents. For example Oregon plays Michigan State home and home. USC plays both Boston College and Notre Dame home and home. ACC Florida State plays Oklahoma State, Notre Dame and Florida home and home. Alabama plays no non-conference home and home teams, none.....out of the fourteen SEC teams only a couple plays home and away non-conference teams and non of the top SEC teams do, except maybe Florida who play FS home and home.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can win.  But I don't think it will be a blowout.  It will be close.
> 
> MS State is the real deal this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...a real deal playing UT Martin, South Alabama and Southern Miss.
> 
> And now your favorite team playing that powerhouse *Western Carolina Catamounts *next week. The SEC is joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MS State also have LSU, Texas A&M, Auburn, Alabama and Ole Miss on their schedule.
> 
> Bama played (or plays) WVa, Texas A&M, LSU, MS State, Ole Miss and auburn.
> 
> But haters gotta hate.
> 
> Who is your favorite team?  You know, the one who only plays powerhouse teams?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow... you just listed all conference games except the WV game which wasn't either home or away. How come you didn't list all non-conference games? SEC is the most overrated conference because of their weak non-conference schedule. Why do you think Oregon is rated higher than Alabama and ASU who crushed ND is hot on Alabama heels?
> I don't have a favorite major team. But I think just about all conferences outside of the SEC play a lot more home and away games against strong opponents. For example Oregon plays Michigan State home and home. USC plays both Boston College and Notre Dame home and home. ACC Florida State plays Oklahoma State, Notre Dame and Florida home and home. Alabama plays no non-conference home and home teams, none.....out of the fourteen SEC teams only a couple plays home and away non-conference teams and non of the top SEC teams do, except maybe Florida who play FS home and home.
Click to expand...


Considering who we play in conference games, we probably play a tougher schedule than most teams.

And Alabama has started the season with a tough nonconference team every year since Saban got here.   Michigan, Penn State, Clemson, VaTech, WVa, are all teams worthy of some respect.

You want to talk about Oregon???   They opened the season with a game against an FCS team.   Wow, nothing like playing a powerhouse, huh?

And 5 of the teams on their schedule did not post a winning record last year.   

When your conference games include Washington State (6-7 last year), Cal (1-11 last year), Colorado (4-8 last year), and Oregon State (7-6 last year), you need to go out and play some tough nonconference teams.

5 teams on Alabama's schedule were ranked when we played them.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

WinterBorn said:


> I think we can win.  But I don't think it will be a blowout.  It will be close.
> 
> MS State is the real deal this year.



Odd makers have the game at Alabama -7.  I'm considering putting a bet on it, but given the MS State is undefeated so far I'm hesitant, despite the game being in Bama.


----------



## WinterBorn

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can win.  But I don't think it will be a blowout.  It will be close.
> 
> MS State is the real deal this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd makers have the game at Alabama -7.  I'm considering putting a bet on it, but given the MS State is undefeated so far I'm hesitant, despite the game being in Bama.
Click to expand...


I never bet on college football, and this game would be tough to predict.

Bama is psych'd up and ready.  They also play better at home.  But MS State is playing great and they always play us tough.

Should be a REALLY good game.


----------



## eagle1462010

I can't wait for this one.  Gonna be a great game................Miss State is loaded with Talent............but their score total goes down against teams with good defenses.

Defenses win Championships..................

Florida State finally broke the streak last year on HOW MANY YEARS OF SEC dominating top spot to the Hater dupe.


----------



## WinterBorn




----------



## Roadrunner

WinterBorn said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can win.  But I don't think it will be a blowout.  It will be close.
> 
> MS State is the real deal this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd makers have the game at Alabama -7.  I'm considering putting a bet on it, but given the MS State is undefeated so far I'm hesitant, despite the game being in Bama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never bet on college football, and this game would be tough to predict.
> 
> Bama is psych'd up and ready.  They also play better at home.  But MS State is playing great and they always play us tough.
> 
> Should be a REALLY good game.
Click to expand...

Bama by 21+, you saw it here first.

Nicodemus Satan has the fix in.


----------



## eagle1462010

Mississippi State has had trouble against good defenses.  Defenses win championships 

Bama by 10 ROLL TIDE.


----------



## eagle1462010

*RISING TIDE!*


1Mississippi State
Bulldogs
(9-0)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

4Alabama
Crimson Tide
(8-1)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## eagle1462010

19 TO 3 

1ST HALF

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## eagle1462010

Alabama wins............25 to 20

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Roadrunner

eagle1462010 said:


> Alabama wins............25 to 20
> 
> ROLL TIDE!




Hmmm, I was off with the 21+, but, State got lucky.

I thought a rout was on there for a while.

Ole Miss is gonna wax State's ass too.

LSU will be lucky to beat Arkansas in overtime tonight.


----------



## saveliberty

The Notre Dame v. Northwestern game was a good one too.


----------



## WinterBorn

ROLL TIDE!!!!

And both Notre Dame and Auburn lost?    It was a good day in college football!


----------



## georgephillip

WinterBorn said:


> ROLL TIDE!!!!
> 
> And both Notre Dame and Auburn lost? It was a good day in college football!


So...you couldn't ROLL up half-a-hundred on the number one team in the country?
At HOME?

Enjoy it while you can...

OFFICIAL USC vs. Alabama in 2016 - USC Trojans


----------



## eagle1462010

georgephillip said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!
> 
> And both Notre Dame and Auburn lost? It was a good day in college football!
> 
> 
> 
> So...you couldn't ROLL up half-a-hundred on the number one team in the country?
> At HOME?
> 
> Enjoy it while you can...
> 
> OFFICIAL USC vs. Alabama in 2016 - USC Trojans
Click to expand...

USC has a team.................LOL

That game is 2 years away.  If they had a real team they could be playing them this year in the championship games..................

I guess you can dream.


----------



## WinterBorn

georgephillip said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!
> 
> And both Notre Dame and Auburn lost? It was a good day in college football!
> 
> 
> 
> So...you couldn't ROLL up half-a-hundred on the number one team in the country?
> At HOME?
> 
> Enjoy it while you can...
> 
> OFFICIAL USC vs. Alabama in 2016 - USC Trojans
Click to expand...


Yeah, plenty of teams have talked trash before the game.  Texas, Notre Dame, Clemson, Michigan, Michigan State, and more were all saying all sorts of crap before the game.   Afterwards?   Not so much.


----------



## georgephillip

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, plenty of teams have talked trash before the game. Texas, Notre Dame, Clemson, Michigan, Michigan State, and more were all saying all sorts of crap before the game. Afterwards? Not so much.







You've been warned


----------



## WinterBorn

georgephillip said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, plenty of teams have talked trash before the game. Texas, Notre Dame, Clemson, Michigan, Michigan State, and more were all saying all sorts of crap before the game. Afterwards? Not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been warned
Click to expand...


If you think your "warning" is based on reality, you are insane.  I am sure all USC fans are hopeful.  But that is what it is, hope.

What is teh picture you posted?  Is it a pic from 2016 and everyone is wearing retro uniforms??


----------



## georgephillip

WinterBorn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, plenty of teams have talked trash before the game. Texas, Notre Dame, Clemson, Michigan, Michigan State, and more were all saying all sorts of crap before the game. Afterwards? Not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been warned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think your "warning" is based on reality, you are insane.  I am sure all USC fans are hopeful.  But that is what it is, hope.
> 
> What is teh picture you posted?  Is it a pic from 2016 and everyone is wearing retro uniforms??
Click to expand...


----------



## WinterBorn

Yeah.  Tigers are scary in the wild.  

We'll see when 2016 rolls around.  Long time till then.

In the mean time we have 2 more regular season games, conference championships, bowl games, and a 4 team tourney to play.  Oh, and then an entire season of football.

Enjoy it, you say?   I have savored every moment of the last 7 years.


----------



## Geaux4it

WinterBorn said:


> ROLL TIDE!!!!
> 
> And both Notre Dame and Auburn lost?    It was a good day in college football!



A good day since I exploded my remote over a week ago. I'm not going to hang it on the refs. LSU was just to dam young to figure out, last 2 games in DV, on how to hold onto a lead with under 60 seconds to go.

LSU had all Bama could handle for 59 minutes.

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn

Geaux4it said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!
> 
> And both Notre Dame and Auburn lost?    It was a good day in college football!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good day since I exploded my remote over a week ago. I'm not going to hang it on the refs. LSU was just to dam young to figure out, last 2 games in DV, on how to hold onto a lead with under 60 seconds to go.
> 
> LSU had all Bama could handle for 59 minutes.
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


It was a knock-down fight.  But the Bama/LSU game always is.


----------



## Rotagilla

Geaux4it said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!
> 
> And both Notre Dame and Auburn lost?    It was a good day in college football!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good day since I exploded my remote over a week ago. I'm not going to hang it on the refs. LSU was just to dam young to figure out, last 2 games in DV, on how to hold onto a lead with under 60 seconds to go.
> 
> LSU had all Bama could handle for 59 minutes.
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

arkansas had all lsu could handle for 60 minutes.

miles is in love with "scrambling" QB's...in other words "not smart/one read" QB's.

jennings has no idea how to work through his progressions..he has no idea what a hot route is or what to do if he DID recognize one....he takes the snap...looks at one receiver the whole way.....if he's covered he bails out...
It hurts recruiting, too..What good WR will want to come to a team that doesn't have a QB who can stay in the pocket, make reads and complete passes?

it was a rough wknd for La. football..tulane, lsu and the saints all sucked HARD.


----------



## Geaux4it

WinterBorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!
> 
> And both Notre Dame and Auburn lost?    It was a good day in college football!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good day since I exploded my remote over a week ago. I'm not going to hang it on the refs. LSU was just to dam young to figure out, last 2 games in DV, on how to hold onto a lead with under 60 seconds to go.
> 
> LSU had all Bama could handle for 59 minutes.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a knock-down fight.  But the Bama/LSU game always is.
Click to expand...


The dropped passes by Quinn and Copper cost was huge...if...if....if....

I'm with others. Miles needs to move on. HIs power 'I' offense is not conducive to recruiting quality QB's. I was always surprised LSU recruited such top WR's without a QB to deliver the goods. Harris must be a complete bust to not have seen the field by now.

If I was Miles I would look for a hotshot JC QB with border grades and 'roll the dice'

BTW- Simms looked all world against the Dogs

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Rotagilla said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!
> 
> And both Notre Dame and Auburn lost?    It was a good day in college football!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good day since I exploded my remote over a week ago. I'm not going to hang it on the refs. LSU was just to dam young to figure out, last 2 games in DV, on how to hold onto a lead with under 60 seconds to go.
> 
> LSU had all Bama could handle for 59 minutes.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arkansas had all lsu could handle for 60 minutes.
> 
> muiles is in love with "scrambling" QB's...in other words "not smart/one read" QB's.
> 
> jennings has no idea how to work through his progressions..he has no idea what a hot route is or what to do if he DID recognize one....he takes the snap...looks at one receiver the whole way.....if he's covered he bails out...
> It hurts recruiting, too..What good WR will want to come to a team that doesn't have a QB who can stay in the pocket, make reads and complete passes?
> 
> it was a rough wknd for La. football..tulane, lsu and the saints all sucked HARD.
Click to expand...


Cool- You and I were writing the same things.

I go back to the Charlie Mac days at LSU and have seen the peaks and valleys.

I'm sure Fourtnette is scratching his head right not. Hell, he would of had more carries waiting behind Yeldon and the next long hair Bama RB

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn

Geaux4it said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!
> 
> And both Notre Dame and Auburn lost?    It was a good day in college football!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good day since I exploded my remote over a week ago. I'm not going to hang it on the refs. LSU was just to dam young to figure out, last 2 games in DV, on how to hold onto a lead with under 60 seconds to go.
> 
> LSU had all Bama could handle for 59 minutes.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a knock-down fight.  But the Bama/LSU game always is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dropped passes by Quinn and Copper cost was huge...if...if....if....
> 
> I'm with others. Miles needs to move on. HIs power 'I' offense is not conducive to recruiting quality QB's. I was always surprised LSU recruited such top WR's without a QB to deliver the goods. Harris must be a complete bust to not have seen the field by now.
> 
> If I was Miles I would look for a hotshot JC QB with border grades and 'roll the dice'
> 
> BTW- Simms looked all world against the Dogs
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Both offenses looked iffy.  But then, the Bama/LSU games have never been about offenses.  Look at the game in 2011.  6 or 7 quarters of football without a touchdown by either team.


----------



## Geaux4it

I read Dandy Don every morning. I go back years reading previously under his Dad. This is the pulse of LSU

-Geaux

-------------------------------------

*As publisher of dandydon.com, I’ve been in a position to monitor the pulse of  LSU fans for several years based on the large amount of email I receive, and I can tell you that Coach Les Miles’ approval rating seems to be at an all-time low right now. *Immediately after the 2012 BCS championship loss, fans were very down on Les Miles, largely because of the way the quarterback situation was handled, but fans recognized that the team was coming off its most impressive regular season in school history and there was hope for the quarterback position with Zach Mettenberger waiting in the wings. This year, the situation surrounding Saturday’s loss was very different. Instead of coming off a 12-win regular season, the Tigers were coming off a gut-wrenching home loss to Alabama, in a game they should have won. Once again, fans are outraged at the way the quarterback position has been handled, but this time there’s less confidence in things moving forward. In tomorrow’s report, I’ll post our weekly Mail Call and respond to a few of the most common topics from the many messages I’ve received, and later in the week I hope to have another Q&A with Mike Detillier to share with you. But for today, let’s move on to our normal order of business with our MMR. Here we go…

Dandy Don s LSU Recruiting and Sports News - LSU Football and More


----------



## WinterBorn

Today is the day we regain bragging rights in the state and nationwide.   

Give'em hell Alabama!!


----------



## Synthaholic

BlackSand said:


> Geaux Tigers ...



^^^ No hot LSU chicks - must resort to cartoon.


----------



## BlackSand

Synthaholic said:


> ^^^ No hot LSU chicks - must resort to cartoon.



Maybe you just don't know where to look if you want a picture of at least a decent looking LSU chick.



In the meantime ... Good luck with the Iron Bowl.
Cooper may be awesome but Bray ain't shabby either.

.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ No hot LSU chicks - must resort to cartoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you just don't know where to look if you want a picture of at least a decent looking LSU chick.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime ... Good luck with the Iron Bowl.
> Cooper may be awesome but Bray ain't shabby either.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No, he is not.  And auburn has nothing to lose and will pull out all the stops.    Gus will use every offensive trick in the book.


----------



## WinterBorn

ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

Roll Tide!


----------



## Porker

Scary there for a while though, eh?


----------



## WinterBorn

Porker said:


> Scary there for a while though, eh?


Oh hell yeah!   The first half was hard on the heart!


----------



## antiquity

Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....

The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.


----------



## Porker

antiquity said:


> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> Like damn near every other team in this country does.
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.
> 
> You know...I'll agree with this except for Arkansas...they left the Southwest Conference because it was full of cheaters (and Texans). The Razorbacks have never been on NCAA probation for cheating.


----------



## Treeshepherd

I haven't read any of the previous posts, but suddenly college football has peaked my interest with this new playoff system. TCU is now ranked #3. FSU will have to win 2 games to repeat. I might actually tune in this year over the holidays. 

I'm a Cal and Stanford fan. Obviously, we're not going anywhere. Cal was just eliminated from bowl eligibility. I was rooting for Auburn to beat Bama last weekend. 

At this point, all I can say is Go TCU


----------



## Pop23

Treeshepherd said:


> I haven't read any of the previous posts, but suddenly college football has peaked my interest with this new playoff system. TCU is now ranked #3. FSU will have to win 2 games to repeat. I might actually tune in this year over the holidays.
> 
> I'm a Cal and Stanford fan. Obviously, we're not going anywhere. Cal was just eliminated from bowl eligibility. I was rooting for Auburn to beat Bama last weekend.
> 
> At this point, all I can say is Go TCU



Cal has the best stadium to watch a game. With a view of the bay!


----------



## Roadrunner

antiquity said:


> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.


Alabama won the fuckin' SEC West.

Eat your heart out.

And I say that as an LSU fan.

Four SEC West teams, LSU, Bama, Ole Miss and Mississippi State could each win in the playoffs, had the conference not become so fratricidal.

SEC is KILLING itself with excellence and parity.


----------



## Roadrunner

Porker said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> Like damn near every other team in this country does.
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.
> 
> You know...I'll agree with this except for Arkansas...they left the Southwest Conference because it was full of cheaters (and Texans). The Razorbacks have never been on NCAA probation for cheating.
Click to expand...

I said it when it was being considered, when the whiney ass Aggies find they cannot win in the SEC, they will destroy the SEC like they destroyed the SWC.

Admitting A&M to the SEC is the worst thing that ever happened to the conference.

You can save this for further reference.


----------



## Votto

I'm frankly sick of the entire SEC.  I know FSU won it all last year but it does not seem like it.

FSU is terrible this year, Bama will take it all.......again.

No other team really has a snow balls chance.  I've already tuned it all out.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.



Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
Click to expand...


Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?

Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
Click to expand...


The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.

First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.

Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.


----------



## Porker

Roadrunner said:


> .
> 
> Admitting A&M to the SEC is the worst thing that ever happened to the conference.
> 
> You can save this for further reference.



A&M was admitted for ONE reason only...MONEY. They brought the Texas TV/Media market with them. And Missouri brought St. Louis and K.C. TV markets.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.
> 
> First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.
> 
> Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.
Click to expand...


I think a large part of it is simply location.

If you are the best player in the nation, do you want to go to sunny Florida where all the pretty girls are 24/7, or do you want to go to Michigan?

I don't buy the whole fan base idea.  Like everything else in this world, it comes down to money.  The SEC simply has a better way of making money and using it than other conferences.  For this reason, they will continue to dominate the playoff picture until the NCAA does something to return parity to college football.


----------



## Papageorgio

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.
> 
> First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.
> 
> Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.
Click to expand...

Look at Oregon, the facilities there, the game style, the coaches all breed success for a program once considered dead.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.
> 
> First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.
> 
> Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a large part of it is simply location.
> 
> If you are the best player in the nation, do you want to go to sunny Florida where all the pretty girls are 24/7, or do you want to go to Michigan?
> 
> I don't buy the whole fan base idea.  Like everything else in this world, it comes down to money.  The SEC simply has a better way of making money and using it than other conferences.  For this reason, they will continue to dominate the playoff picture until the NCAA does something to return parity to college football.
Click to expand...


I think the fan base DOES have an effect.   That is where much of the money comes from.   When you can have 96k people show up for the spring practice game, it is noticed by media and the athletes.  When you can sell out a 101k seat stadium, you make more money, get more tv coverage, and get more of the top athletes.  

Bryant-Denny Stadium (Alabama's home field) seats 101,821 people (since 2010).  The attendance record is 101,821. That record has been matched 29 times.   We play 7 home games per year.  So out of 35 home games, Alabama has sold it out (101,821) 29 times.   That is a lot of revenue, exposure, and hype for recruits.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.
> 
> First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.
> 
> Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a large part of it is simply location.
> 
> If you are the best player in the nation, do you want to go to sunny Florida where all the pretty girls are 24/7, or do you want to go to Michigan?
> 
> I don't buy the whole fan base idea.  Like everything else in this world, it comes down to money.  The SEC simply has a better way of making money and using it than other conferences.  For this reason, they will continue to dominate the playoff picture until the NCAA does something to return parity to college football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fan base DOES have an effect.   That is where much of the money comes from.   When you can have 96k people show up for the spring practice game, it is noticed by media and the athletes.  When you can sell out a 101k seat stadium, you make more money, get more tv coverage, and get more of the top athletes.
> 
> Bryant-Denny Stadium (Alabama's home field) seats 101,821 people (since 2010).  The attendance record is 101,821. That record has been matched 29 times.   We play 7 home games per year.  So out of 35 home games, Alabama has sold it out (101,821) 29 times.   That is a lot of revenue, exposure, and hype for recruits.
Click to expand...



So does Ohio State.  So what?

Do you know the bowl record Ohio State as against the SEC?  It is 0-9.  This dates back to the days of Woody Hayes.


----------



## Roadrunner

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
Click to expand...

Down the line, when the whole truth is told or Rapin' Jameous, FSU will forfeit that title.


----------



## Roadrunner

Votto said:


> I'm frankly sick of the entire SEC.  I know FSU won it all last year but it does not seem like it.
> 
> FSU is terrible this year, Bama will take it all.......again.
> 
> No other team really has a snow balls chance.  I've already tuned it all out.


Yeah, sucks to watch success, from the outside.


----------



## Roadrunner

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.
> 
> First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.
> 
> Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a large part of it is simply location.
> 
> If you are the best player in the nation, do you want to go to sunny Florida where all the pretty girls are 24/7, or do you want to go to Michigan?
> 
> I don't buy the whole fan base idea.  Like everything else in this world, it comes down to money.  The SEC simply has a better way of making money and using it than other conferences.  For this reason, they will continue to dominate the playoff picture until the NCAA does something to return parity to college football.
Click to expand...

The make money because they win, idiot.

Hell, LSU, Mississippi, Mississippi State, Auburn, and Alabama  have only lost to other SEC teams.

We have parity in the SEC, look at how many different SEC teams won BCS championships.

Only pussies whine about SEC success.


----------



## Votto

Roadrunner said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama should schedule more Western Carolina like teams to pad their record before the 'big' game. Wait they do....
> 
> The SEC the conference of abuser and cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.
> 
> First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.
> 
> Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a large part of it is simply location.
> 
> If you are the best player in the nation, do you want to go to sunny Florida where all the pretty girls are 24/7, or do you want to go to Michigan?
> 
> I don't buy the whole fan base idea.  Like everything else in this world, it comes down to money.  The SEC simply has a better way of making money and using it than other conferences.  For this reason, they will continue to dominate the playoff picture until the NCAA does something to return parity to college football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The make money because they win, idiot.
> 
> Hell, LSU, Mississippi, Mississippi State, Auburn, and Alabama  have only lost to other SEC teams.
> 
> We have parity in the SEC, look at how many different SEC teams won BCS championships.
> 
> Only pussies whine about SEC success.
Click to expand...


OSU also wins idiot.

Both Bama and OSU have one loss this year.

Am I a pussy for wondering why the SEC dominates college football, or does it show I have half a brain?


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.
> 
> First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.
> 
> Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a large part of it is simply location.
> 
> If you are the best player in the nation, do you want to go to sunny Florida where all the pretty girls are 24/7, or do you want to go to Michigan?
> 
> I don't buy the whole fan base idea.  Like everything else in this world, it comes down to money.  The SEC simply has a better way of making money and using it than other conferences.  For this reason, they will continue to dominate the playoff picture until the NCAA does something to return parity to college football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the fan base DOES have an effect.   That is where much of the money comes from.   When you can have 96k people show up for the spring practice game, it is noticed by media and the athletes.  When you can sell out a 101k seat stadium, you make more money, get more tv coverage, and get more of the top athletes.
> 
> Bryant-Denny Stadium (Alabama's home field) seats 101,821 people (since 2010).  The attendance record is 101,821. That record has been matched 29 times.   We play 7 home games per year.  So out of 35 home games, Alabama has sold it out (101,821) 29 times.   That is a lot of revenue, exposure, and hype for recruits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So does Ohio State.  So what?
> 
> Do you know the bowl record Ohio State as against the SEC?  It is 0-9.  This dates back to the days of Woody Hayes.
Click to expand...


Ok, it is location and southerners are better.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> Look at Oregon, the facilities there, the game style, the coaches all breed success for a program once considered dead.



Yes and Oregon did play #7 Michigan State this year and beat them badly...just who  in the SEC played a top ranked non-conference team this year. nearly every non-conference team that played against a SEC team were home games. The fact is the SEC rarely plays any games out side of the South.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Oregon, the facilities there, the game style, the coaches all breed success for a program once considered dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Oregon did play #7 Michigan State this year and beat them badly...just who  in the SEC played a top ranked non-conference team this year. nearly every non-conference team that played against a SEC team were home games. The fact is the SEC rarely plays any games out side of the South.
Click to expand...


Not playing outside the south is an issue now?  lol

Alabama played VaTech  (you know, the guys who beat Ohio State?)
Auburn played Kansas State (You know, the guys who beat Oklahoma and Texas?  And aren't they playing in the conf. Championship game?)
LSU Beat Wisconsin  (You know, the western division champs in the Big 10?)
Ole Miss beat Boise State
Georgia beat Clemson (You know, the team FSU had to go into overtime to beat?)
Florida played FSU 


Seems to me that you need to look to see who the SEC teams played.


----------



## WinterBorn

One of the things I laugh about when people talk about our cupcake teams is that you seem to think that is not the case with every major college football team.    The difference is, we have to schedule them from outside.  As an SEC western division school, Alabama doesn't have the luxury of calling a Cal State, Washington State and Oregon State (combined records of 7-20) our conference games.

When the conference championships are done, Alabama will have played 6 ranked teams.
Oregon will have played 4.
FSU will have played 2.
Ohio State will have played 2.

So your whining about out of conference teams and the weather are all ignoring the fact that WE played tough schedules.  We just have them as conference games.


----------



## antiquity

Yep..you listed 6 teams out of what 14. One of the games was a traditional rivalry game. I stick to my 'rarely' comment.

Alabama/VT in the south....
Auburn/K-St I will give that one as it falls in the rarely catogory
LSU/Wisc in the south and not a home and home series
Really? Boise State?
Georgia/Clemson in the south
Florida/FSU in the south and a traditional rivalry game.

I rest my case.


----------



## Pop23

Nebraska hires former Bama player as head coach. 

Not sure I like the hire, but he played under the Bear. That part I love

Mike Riley. Not a big name, but he's well respected. That record at Oregon St. is worrisome though


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> Yep..you listed 6 teams out of what 14. One of the games was a traditional rivalry game. I stick to my 'rarely' comment.
> 
> Alabama/VT in the south....
> Auburn/K-St I will give that one as it falls in the rarely catogory
> LSU/Wisc in the south and not a home and home series
> Really? Boise State?
> Georgia/Clemson in the south
> Florida/FSU in the south and a traditional rivalry game.
> 
> I rest my case.



So first it was about nonconference games, and now it is about playing someone from outside the south?   lmao   So it is not the number of power teams on our schedule, but geography???     Seems like you are stretching for a reason to demean the SEC.

Since Nick Saban took over as head coach we have played WVa, Clemson, Penn State, Michigan, and VaTech.  All but Penn State were played in a neutral location.  The Penn State was a home/home series.

Your "rarely" is nonsense.   Look at the SEC teams and the number of ranked teams they play.  Then compare that to other conferences.  If you want to be pissed off that other conferences don't have the number of ranked teams, I can understand that.  But that is the only issue you have.

Whether the games are played in the south or not is irrelevant.


----------



## WinterBorn

[/QUOTE]


antiquity said:


> I rest my case.



Exactly what case are you resting?

That only the SEC schedules cupcakes?

That the SEC is the conference of abusers and cheats?

That the SEC rarely schedule good nonconference teams?

That the SEC rarely plays teams from outside the south (and aside from old rivalries)?



So far you have bounced all over the place trying to demean and denigrate the SEC.   Sadly for you, it doesn't change the fact that we have been the best college football conference for a good while.

As I said before, haters gotta hate.


----------



## antiquity

WinterBorn said:


> Exactly what case are you resting?
> 
> That only the SEC schedules cupcakes?
> 
> That the SEC is the conference of abusers and cheats?
> 
> That the SEC rarely schedule good nonconference teams?
> 
> That the SEC rarely plays teams from outside the south (and aside from old rivalries)?



You make my case very nicely...thank you.


----------



## Roadrunner

Votto said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.
> 
> First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.
> 
> Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a large part of it is simply location.
> 
> If you are the best player in the nation, do you want to go to sunny Florida where all the pretty girls are 24/7, or do you want to go to Michigan?
> 
> I don't buy the whole fan base idea.  Like everything else in this world, it comes down to money.  The SEC simply has a better way of making money and using it than other conferences.  For this reason, they will continue to dominate the playoff picture until the NCAA does something to return parity to college football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The make money because they win, idiot.
> 
> Hell, LSU, Mississippi, Mississippi State, Auburn, and Alabama  have only lost to other SEC teams.
> 
> We have parity in the SEC, look at how many different SEC teams won BCS championships.
> 
> Only pussies whine about SEC success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU also wins idiot.
> 
> Both Bama and OSU have one loss this year.
> 
> Am I a pussy for wondering why the SEC dominates college football, or does it show I have half a brain?
Click to expand...



Post OSU record against SEC in bowl play.

There is your answer.


----------



## Roadrunner

WinterBorn said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..you listed 6 teams out of what 14. One of the games was a traditional rivalry game. I stick to my 'rarely' comment.
> 
> Alabama/VT in the south....
> Auburn/K-St I will give that one as it falls in the rarely catogory
> LSU/Wisc in the south and not a home and home series
> Really? Boise State?
> Georgia/Clemson in the south
> Florida/FSU in the south and a traditional rivalry game.
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first it was about nonconference games, and now it is about playing someone from outside the south?   lmao   So it is not the number of power teams on our schedule, but geography???     Seems like you are stretching for a reason to demean the SEC.
> 
> Since Nick Saban took over as head coach we have played WVa, Clemson, Penn State, Michigan, and VaTech.  All but Penn State were played in a neutral location.  The Penn State was a home/home series.
> 
> Your "rarely" is nonsense.   Look at the SEC teams and the number of ranked teams they play.  Then compare that to other conferences.  If you want to be pissed off that other conferences don't have the number of ranked teams, I can understand that.  But that is the only issue you have.
> 
> Whether the games are played in the south or not is irrelevant.
Click to expand...

They just could not STAND SEC domination of BCS, especially since four or five different schools won championships.

SEC will dominate four team playoffs, and eight team playoff which will come will often have three and four SEC teams.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what case are you resting?
> 
> That only the SEC schedules cupcakes?
> 
> That the SEC is the conference of abusers and cheats?
> 
> That the SEC rarely schedule good nonconference teams?
> 
> That the SEC rarely plays teams from outside the south (and aside from old rivalries)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make my case very nicely...thank you.
Click to expand...


LMAO!

Every team schedules cupcakes, that is why you changed your aim.
You made the accusation, but then moved away from the "abusers & cheats" nonsense.
The nonconference claim is bogus.
The "outside the south" claim was only made when the nonconference claim was shown to be ridiculous.


As I said, after the conference championships, Alabama will have played 6 ranked teams.   
Oregon will have played 4.
FSU will have played 2.
Ohio State will have played 2.

That explains everything about it.  If you want to whine about people playing an easy schedule, talk to the ones who do.


----------



## WinterBorn

Roadrunner said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..you listed 6 teams out of what 14. One of the games was a traditional rivalry game. I stick to my 'rarely' comment.
> 
> Alabama/VT in the south....
> Auburn/K-St I will give that one as it falls in the rarely catogory
> LSU/Wisc in the south and not a home and home series
> Really? Boise State?
> Georgia/Clemson in the south
> Florida/FSU in the south and a traditional rivalry game.
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first it was about nonconference games, and now it is about playing someone from outside the south?   lmao   So it is not the number of power teams on our schedule, but geography???     Seems like you are stretching for a reason to demean the SEC.
> 
> Since Nick Saban took over as head coach we have played WVa, Clemson, Penn State, Michigan, and VaTech.  All but Penn State were played in a neutral location.  The Penn State was a home/home series.
> 
> Your "rarely" is nonsense.   Look at the SEC teams and the number of ranked teams they play.  Then compare that to other conferences.  If you want to be pissed off that other conferences don't have the number of ranked teams, I can understand that.  But that is the only issue you have.
> 
> Whether the games are played in the south or not is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They just could not STAND SEC domination of BCS, especially since four or five different schools won championships.
> 
> SEC will dominate four team playoffs, and eight team playoff which will come will often have three and four SEC teams.
Click to expand...


And they knocked each other out of contention.  Absolutely the best conference in college football.


----------



## Roadrunner

WinterBorn said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what case are you resting?
> 
> That only the SEC schedules cupcakes?
> 
> That the SEC is the conference of abusers and cheats?
> 
> That the SEC rarely schedule good nonconference teams?
> 
> That the SEC rarely plays teams from outside the south (and aside from old rivalries)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make my case very nicely...thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Every team schedules cupcakes, that is why you changed your aim.
> You made the accusation, but then moved away from the "abusers & cheats" nonsense.
> The nonconference claim is bogus.
> The "outside the south" claim was only made when the nonconference claim was shown to be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> As I said, after the conference championships, Alabama will have played 6 ranked teams.
> Oregon will have played 4.
> FSU will have played 2.
> Ohio State will have played 2.
> 
> That explains everything about it.  If you want to whine about people playing an easy schedule, talk to the ones who do.
Click to expand...

Not to mention Nick Saban would never tolerate an asshole like Winston.

He'd have been booted long ago.

Les Miles did the same thing with Honey Badger, gone so fast I can't even remember his real name.


----------



## WinterBorn

Roadrunner said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what case are you resting?
> 
> That only the SEC schedules cupcakes?
> 
> That the SEC is the conference of abusers and cheats?
> 
> That the SEC rarely schedule good nonconference teams?
> 
> That the SEC rarely plays teams from outside the south (and aside from old rivalries)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make my case very nicely...thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Every team schedules cupcakes, that is why you changed your aim.
> You made the accusation, but then moved away from the "abusers & cheats" nonsense.
> The nonconference claim is bogus.
> The "outside the south" claim was only made when the nonconference claim was shown to be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> As I said, after the conference championships, Alabama will have played 6 ranked teams.
> Oregon will have played 4.
> FSU will have played 2.
> Ohio State will have played 2.
> 
> That explains everything about it.  If you want to whine about people playing an easy schedule, talk to the ones who do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention Nick Saban would never tolerate an asshole like Winston.
> 
> He'd have been booted long ago.
> 
> Les Miles did the same thing with Honey Badger, gone so fast I can't even remember his real name.
Click to expand...


That is a fact.   We have a defensive lineman this year that Nick kicked off the team 2 years ago.  The kid went and showed he had changed and came back to play for the best.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pop23 said:


> Nebraska hires former Bama player as head coach.
> 
> Not sure I like the hire, but he played under the Bear. That part I love
> 
> Mike Riley. Not a big name, but he's well respected. That record at Oregon St. is worrisome though



He took an Oregon St. team that hadn't had a winning season from 1971 and in 1998 Riley coached them to a 5-6 record, that feat alone got him a head coaching job with the Chargers, he came back after four years and took over with winning teams.

Oregon St. is a tough place to recruit. I think Riley will be missed. I don't think Nebraska will be kind to Riley.


----------



## Pop23

Papageorgio said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nebraska hires former Bama player as head coach.
> 
> Not sure I like the hire, but he played under the Bear. That part I love
> 
> Mike Riley. Not a big name, but he's well respected. That record at Oregon St. is worrisome though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He took an Oregon St. team that hadn't had a winning season from 1971 and in 1998 Riley coached them to a 5-6 record, that feat alone got him a head coaching job with the Chargers, he came back after four years and took over with winning teams.
> 
> Oregon St. is a tough place to recruit. I think Riley will be missed. I don't think Nebraska will be kind to Riley.
Click to expand...


After reading more on the guy I'm actually starting to like him. I think he'll have tools here that he never dreamt of at OSU. 

I'm actually kind of excited. ESPN did a poll of coaches a few years ago, the question was who was the most underrated coach in Div 1. He came in number 2.


----------



## eagle1462010

'
versus


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Seems the discussion has turned to SEC bashing a little bit.  No problem as we look at the Trophy rooms of the SEC versus the other conferences over the last decade.  The other conferences are getting beat up by the best conference in the country.............whining doesn't change that.

*ROLL TIDE

SEC RULES!*


----------



## Roadrunner

Votto said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look.  Antiquity comes back with more baseless accusations about cheating and whining about creampuffs on SEC schedules.   lol   Like there aren't creampuffs on anyone else's schedule.  And of course, the only cheating in college football happens in the SEC.    lmao  Haters gotta hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.
> 
> First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.
> 
> Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a large part of it is simply location.
> 
> If you are the best player in the nation, do you want to go to sunny Florida where all the pretty girls are 24/7, or do you want to go to Michigan?
> 
> I don't buy the whole fan base idea.  Like everything else in this world, it comes down to money.  The SEC simply has a better way of making money and using it than other conferences.  For this reason, they will continue to dominate the playoff picture until the NCAA does something to return parity to college football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The make money because they win, idiot.
> 
> Hell, LSU, Mississippi, Mississippi State, Auburn, and Alabama  have only lost to other SEC teams.
> 
> We have parity in the SEC, look at how many different SEC teams won BCS championships.
> 
> Only pussies whine about SEC success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU also wins idiot.
> 
> Both Bama and OSU have one loss this year.
> 
> Am I a pussy for wondering why the SEC dominates college football, or does it show I have half a brain?
Click to expand...


I got you confused with antiquity, saying SEC wins by cheating, etc.

No paying enough attention.


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm an Alabama fan, but FSU should be in the #1 slot.

Being unbeaten should mean something.


----------



## Votto

Roadrunner said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the SEC has dominated college football for over a decade, minus last year perhaps?
> 
> Is there something in the water down there?  Do they have superior genetics?  What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.
> 
> First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.
> 
> Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a large part of it is simply location.
> 
> If you are the best player in the nation, do you want to go to sunny Florida where all the pretty girls are 24/7, or do you want to go to Michigan?
> 
> I don't buy the whole fan base idea.  Like everything else in this world, it comes down to money.  The SEC simply has a better way of making money and using it than other conferences.  For this reason, they will continue to dominate the playoff picture until the NCAA does something to return parity to college football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The make money because they win, idiot.
> 
> Hell, LSU, Mississippi, Mississippi State, Auburn, and Alabama  have only lost to other SEC teams.
> 
> We have parity in the SEC, look at how many different SEC teams won BCS championships.
> 
> Only pussies whine about SEC success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU also wins idiot.
> 
> Both Bama and OSU have one loss this year.
> 
> Am I a pussy for wondering why the SEC dominates college football, or does it show I have half a brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got you confused with antiquity, saying SEC wins by cheating, etc.
> 
> No paying enough attention.
Click to expand...


Cheating?  All college teams cheat, it's just that few get caught.

But there is something different about  SEC, isn't there?  No one seems to be able to figure out just what they are doing differently than everyone else. 

Either that or the SEC is indeed the master race.


----------



## Votto

Synthaholic said:


> I'm an Alabama fan, but FSU should be in the #1 slot.
> 
> Being unbeaten should mean something.



Not really.  FSU is horrible.

They should lose today and hopefully go away.


----------



## Roadrunner

Synthaholic said:


> I'm an Alabama fan, but FSU should be in the #1 slot.
> 
> Being unbeaten should mean something.


Having a rapist should mean something too, amirite?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

42 to 13


----------



## Roadrunner

eagle1462010 said:


>


Nice of Nick not to go for 49, just to keep the two minute team sharp.

Now, we watch OSU and FSU both go down.


----------



## eagle1462010

FS WHO.................................


----------



## Roadrunner

eagle1462010 said:


> FS WHO.................................


The Semenholes.

You know, the team that originated the criminal college football team.


----------



## Synthaholic

Votto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Alabama fan, but FSU should be in the #1 slot.
> 
> Being unbeaten should mean something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  FSU is horrible.
> 
> They should lose today and hopefully go away.
Click to expand...

Horrible enough to be unbeaten through two seasons.  Yup.


----------



## Synthaholic

Roadrunner said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Alabama fan, but FSU should be in the #1 slot.
> 
> Being unbeaten should mean something.
> 
> 
> 
> Having a rapist should mean something too, amirite?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Synthaholic

Roadrunner said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FS WHO.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Semenholes.
> 
> You know, the team that originated the criminal college football team.
Click to expand...

No, that's Miami.

But you're not very bright, so . . .


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The players in the SEC are not all southern.  We recruit all over the nation.
> 
> First of all, I think the fanbase has something to do with it.   Pro football teams are a relatively recent addition in the south, but college football has been a huge thing for decades.
> 
> Second, I think the money spent on coaches and facilities has paid off well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a large part of it is simply location.
> 
> If you are the best player in the nation, do you want to go to sunny Florida where all the pretty girls are 24/7, or do you want to go to Michigan?
> 
> I don't buy the whole fan base idea.  Like everything else in this world, it comes down to money.  The SEC simply has a better way of making money and using it than other conferences.  For this reason, they will continue to dominate the playoff picture until the NCAA does something to return parity to college football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The make money because they win, idiot.
> 
> Hell, LSU, Mississippi, Mississippi State, Auburn, and Alabama  have only lost to other SEC teams.
> 
> We have parity in the SEC, look at how many different SEC teams won BCS championships.
> 
> Only pussies whine about SEC success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU also wins idiot.
> 
> Both Bama and OSU have one loss this year.
> 
> Am I a pussy for wondering why the SEC dominates college football, or does it show I have half a brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got you confused with antiquity, saying SEC wins by cheating, etc.
> 
> No paying enough attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheating?  All college teams cheat, it's just that few get caught.
> 
> But there is something different about  SEC, isn't there?  No one seems to be able to figure out just what they are doing differently than everyone else.
> 
> Either that or the SEC is indeed the master race.
Click to expand...


All college teams cheat?    How do they cheat?   What is the basis for your accusation aimed at 126 football programs?


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a large part of it is simply location.
> 
> If you are the best player in the nation, do you want to go to sunny Florida where all the pretty girls are 24/7, or do you want to go to Michigan?
> 
> I don't buy the whole fan base idea.  Like everything else in this world, it comes down to money.  The SEC simply has a better way of making money and using it than other conferences.  For this reason, they will continue to dominate the playoff picture until the NCAA does something to return parity to college football.
> 
> 
> 
> The make money because they win, idiot.
> 
> Hell, LSU, Mississippi, Mississippi State, Auburn, and Alabama  have only lost to other SEC teams.
> 
> We have parity in the SEC, look at how many different SEC teams won BCS championships.
> 
> Only pussies whine about SEC success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU also wins idiot.
> 
> Both Bama and OSU have one loss this year.
> 
> Am I a pussy for wondering why the SEC dominates college football, or does it show I have half a brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got you confused with antiquity, saying SEC wins by cheating, etc.
> 
> No paying enough attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheating?  All college teams cheat, it's just that few get caught.
> 
> But there is something different about  SEC, isn't there?  No one seems to be able to figure out just what they are doing differently than everyone else.
> 
> Either that or the SEC is indeed the master race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All college teams cheat?    How do they cheat?   What is the basis for your accusation aimed at 126 football programs?
Click to expand...


Rules are routinely broken in the NCAA.  Cam Newton is a prime example, he never was punished.  He was then allowed to win a national championship and a Heisman to boot.   It's like the whole USC program before Pete Carol left.  There is so much corruption, with perhaps Penn State being the poster child for corruption in the NCAA.

Speaking of which, do you find it interesting that Penn State released the dirt on the program only after Joe Pa had gotten his record wins in the NCAA and was ready to retire?  The entire University was complicit in not only covering up child rape, but using one of the charities for children as a means of pimping out those children to rich donors.

Of course, the NCAA could not wait to repeal the sanctions which were woefully inadequate as they were originally.  After covering that crap up, they should not even have a football team anymore, but I guess the NCAA missed all that revenue too much to do the right thing.

Disgusting.


----------



## eagle1462010

Alabama versus Ohio State on the 1st.....................

Hell of a way to start the new year.

*ROLL TIDE!*


----------



## BlackSand

*Roll Tide ... Nice Job Bama!*


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> The make money because they win, idiot.
> 
> Hell, LSU, Mississippi, Mississippi State, Auburn, and Alabama  have only lost to other SEC teams.
> 
> We have parity in the SEC, look at how many different SEC teams won BCS championships.
> 
> Only pussies whine about SEC success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSU also wins idiot.
> 
> Both Bama and OSU have one loss this year.
> 
> Am I a pussy for wondering why the SEC dominates college football, or does it show I have half a brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got you confused with antiquity, saying SEC wins by cheating, etc.
> 
> No paying enough attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheating?  All college teams cheat, it's just that few get caught.
> 
> But there is something different about  SEC, isn't there?  No one seems to be able to figure out just what they are doing differently than everyone else.
> 
> Either that or the SEC is indeed the master race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All college teams cheat?    How do they cheat?   What is the basis for your accusation aimed at 126 football programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rules are routinely broken in the NCAA.  Cam Newton is a prime example, he never was punished.  He was then allowed to win a national championship and a Heisman to boot.   It's like the whole USC program before Pete Carol left.  There is so much corruption, with perhaps Penn State being the poster child for corruption in the NCAA.
> 
> Speaking of which, do you find it interesting that Penn State released the dirt on the program only after Joe Pa had gotten his record wins in the NCAA and was ready to retire?  The entire University was complicit in not only covering up child rape, but using one of the charities for children as a means of pimping out those children to rich donors.
> 
> Of course, the NCAA could not wait to repeal the sanctions which were woefully inadequate as they were originally.  After covering that crap up, they should not even have a football team anymore, but I guess the NCAA missed all that revenue too much to do the right thing.
> 
> Disgusting.
Click to expand...


So you first claim that all college football programs cheat, and then you name a couple of well publicized examples of isolated instances of cheating.


----------



## Synthaholic

FSU vs Alabama on January 12.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> OSU also wins idiot.
> 
> Both Bama and OSU have one loss this year.
> 
> Am I a pussy for wondering why the SEC dominates college football, or does it show I have half a brain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got you confused with antiquity, saying SEC wins by cheating, etc.
> 
> No paying enough attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheating?  All college teams cheat, it's just that few get caught.
> 
> But there is something different about  SEC, isn't there?  No one seems to be able to figure out just what they are doing differently than everyone else.
> 
> Either that or the SEC is indeed the master race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All college teams cheat?    How do they cheat?   What is the basis for your accusation aimed at 126 football programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rules are routinely broken in the NCAA.  Cam Newton is a prime example, he never was punished.  He was then allowed to win a national championship and a Heisman to boot.   It's like the whole USC program before Pete Carol left.  There is so much corruption, with perhaps Penn State being the poster child for corruption in the NCAA.
> 
> Speaking of which, do you find it interesting that Penn State released the dirt on the program only after Joe Pa had gotten his record wins in the NCAA and was ready to retire?  The entire University was complicit in not only covering up child rape, but using one of the charities for children as a means of pimping out those children to rich donors.
> 
> Of course, the NCAA could not wait to repeal the sanctions which were woefully inadequate as they were originally.  After covering that crap up, they should not even have a football team anymore, but I guess the NCAA missed all that revenue too much to do the right thing.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you first claim that all college football programs cheat, and then you name a couple of well publicized examples of isolated instances of cheating.
Click to expand...


Would you like me to include all the public scandals?

We all know that crap goes on behind the scenes, like players getting special perks, grades, etc. that they are not suppose to get.  Most of this is never made public and you know it.


----------



## Votto

eagle1462010 said:


> Alabama versus Ohio State on the 1st.....................
> 
> Hell of a way to start the new year.
> 
> *ROLL TIDE!*



Confident in an Alabama win eh?


----------



## Nosmo King

*O-H*












*I-O!!!*


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got you confused with antiquity, saying SEC wins by cheating, etc.
> 
> No paying enough attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating?  All college teams cheat, it's just that few get caught.
> 
> But there is something different about  SEC, isn't there?  No one seems to be able to figure out just what they are doing differently than everyone else.
> 
> Either that or the SEC is indeed the master race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All college teams cheat?    How do they cheat?   What is the basis for your accusation aimed at 126 football programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rules are routinely broken in the NCAA.  Cam Newton is a prime example, he never was punished.  He was then allowed to win a national championship and a Heisman to boot.   It's like the whole USC program before Pete Carol left.  There is so much corruption, with perhaps Penn State being the poster child for corruption in the NCAA.
> 
> Speaking of which, do you find it interesting that Penn State released the dirt on the program only after Joe Pa had gotten his record wins in the NCAA and was ready to retire?  The entire University was complicit in not only covering up child rape, but using one of the charities for children as a means of pimping out those children to rich donors.
> 
> Of course, the NCAA could not wait to repeal the sanctions which were woefully inadequate as they were originally.  After covering that crap up, they should not even have a football team anymore, but I guess the NCAA missed all that revenue too much to do the right thing.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you first claim that all college football programs cheat, and then you name a couple of well publicized examples of isolated instances of cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to include all the public scandals?
> 
> We all know that crap goes on behind the scenes, like players getting special perks, grades, etc. that they are not suppose to get.  Most of this is never made public and you know it.
Click to expand...


What I know is that you make a blanket accusation that you cannot possibly prove.   And in so doing, negate all the work that these student-athletes do.  Many of the coaching staffs push academics as well.   Nick Saban instituted a system of "checkers".   These students check to see if the player is in class.  Miss 3 classes and you have to go see Nick.  The national graduation rate in the US is around 59%.   The Alabama football graduation rate is around 74%.

There are clean programs out there.  It depends on the coaches and the administrations.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama versus Ohio State on the 1st.....................
> 
> Hell of a way to start the new year.
> 
> *ROLL TIDE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confident in an Alabama win eh?
Click to expand...


You betcha!!    In every single game!    I am not always right, but I am always behind my team.


----------



## Votto

Nosmo King said:


> *O-H*
> 
> 
> 
> I-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I-O!!!*


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> *O-H*
> 
> 
> 
> I-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I-O!!!*
Click to expand...


Feel free to bet on OSU.     They are 0-3 against Alabama and 1-9 against SEC teams.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating?  All college teams cheat, it's just that few get caught.
> 
> But there is something different about  SEC, isn't there?  No one seems to be able to figure out just what they are doing differently than everyone else.
> 
> Either that or the SEC is indeed the master race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All college teams cheat?    How do they cheat?   What is the basis for your accusation aimed at 126 football programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rules are routinely broken in the NCAA.  Cam Newton is a prime example, he never was punished.  He was then allowed to win a national championship and a Heisman to boot.   It's like the whole USC program before Pete Carol left.  There is so much corruption, with perhaps Penn State being the poster child for corruption in the NCAA.
> 
> Speaking of which, do you find it interesting that Penn State released the dirt on the program only after Joe Pa had gotten his record wins in the NCAA and was ready to retire?  The entire University was complicit in not only covering up child rape, but using one of the charities for children as a means of pimping out those children to rich donors.
> 
> Of course, the NCAA could not wait to repeal the sanctions which were woefully inadequate as they were originally.  After covering that crap up, they should not even have a football team anymore, but I guess the NCAA missed all that revenue too much to do the right thing.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you first claim that all college football programs cheat, and then you name a couple of well publicized examples of isolated instances of cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to include all the public scandals?
> 
> We all know that crap goes on behind the scenes, like players getting special perks, grades, etc. that they are not suppose to get.  Most of this is never made public and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I know is that you make a blanket accusation that you cannot possibly prove.   And in so doing, negate all the work that these student-athletes do.  Many of the coaching staffs push academics as well.   Nick Saban instituted a system of "checkers".   These students check to see if the player is in class.  Miss 3 classes and you have to go see Nick.  The national graduation rate in the US is around 59%.   The Alabama football graduation rate is around 74%.
> 
> There are clean programs out there.  It depends on the coaches and the administrations.
Click to expand...


Any time there are large amounts of money involved there is corruption, most of which we never see.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> *O-H*
> 
> 
> 
> I-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I-O!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to bet on OSU.     They are 0-3 against Alabama and 1-9 against SEC teams.
Click to expand...



Actually OSU is 0-9 against SEC teams.  The win OSU had over Arkansas was taken away because of, you guessed it, the scandal over tattoos.

So this losing goes back all the way to the days of Woody Hayes.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All college teams cheat?    How do they cheat?   What is the basis for your accusation aimed at 126 football programs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules are routinely broken in the NCAA.  Cam Newton is a prime example, he never was punished.  He was then allowed to win a national championship and a Heisman to boot.   It's like the whole USC program before Pete Carol left.  There is so much corruption, with perhaps Penn State being the poster child for corruption in the NCAA.
> 
> Speaking of which, do you find it interesting that Penn State released the dirt on the program only after Joe Pa had gotten his record wins in the NCAA and was ready to retire?  The entire University was complicit in not only covering up child rape, but using one of the charities for children as a means of pimping out those children to rich donors.
> 
> Of course, the NCAA could not wait to repeal the sanctions which were woefully inadequate as they were originally.  After covering that crap up, they should not even have a football team anymore, but I guess the NCAA missed all that revenue too much to do the right thing.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you first claim that all college football programs cheat, and then you name a couple of well publicized examples of isolated instances of cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to include all the public scandals?
> 
> We all know that crap goes on behind the scenes, like players getting special perks, grades, etc. that they are not suppose to get.  Most of this is never made public and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I know is that you make a blanket accusation that you cannot possibly prove.   And in so doing, negate all the work that these student-athletes do.  Many of the coaching staffs push academics as well.   Nick Saban instituted a system of "checkers".   These students check to see if the player is in class.  Miss 3 classes and you have to go see Nick.  The national graduation rate in the US is around 59%.   The Alabama football graduation rate is around 74%.
> 
> There are clean programs out there.  It depends on the coaches and the administrations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any time there are large amounts of money involved there is corruption, most of which we never see.
Click to expand...


And the risks involved are substantial.    NCAA sanctions can knock a program down for years.

The idea that you assume there is corruption, simply because there is money, is not really relevant.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rules are routinely broken in the NCAA.  Cam Newton is a prime example, he never was punished.  He was then allowed to win a national championship and a Heisman to boot.   It's like the whole USC program before Pete Carol left.  There is so much corruption, with perhaps Penn State being the poster child for corruption in the NCAA.
> 
> Speaking of which, do you find it interesting that Penn State released the dirt on the program only after Joe Pa had gotten his record wins in the NCAA and was ready to retire?  The entire University was complicit in not only covering up child rape, but using one of the charities for children as a means of pimping out those children to rich donors.
> 
> Of course, the NCAA could not wait to repeal the sanctions which were woefully inadequate as they were originally.  After covering that crap up, they should not even have a football team anymore, but I guess the NCAA missed all that revenue too much to do the right thing.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you first claim that all college football programs cheat, and then you name a couple of well publicized examples of isolated instances of cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like me to include all the public scandals?
> 
> We all know that crap goes on behind the scenes, like players getting special perks, grades, etc. that they are not suppose to get.  Most of this is never made public and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I know is that you make a blanket accusation that you cannot possibly prove.   And in so doing, negate all the work that these student-athletes do.  Many of the coaching staffs push academics as well.   Nick Saban instituted a system of "checkers".   These students check to see if the player is in class.  Miss 3 classes and you have to go see Nick.  The national graduation rate in the US is around 59%.   The Alabama football graduation rate is around 74%.
> 
> There are clean programs out there.  It depends on the coaches and the administrations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any time there are large amounts of money involved there is corruption, most of which we never see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the risks involved are substantial.    NCAA sanctions can knock a program down for years.
> 
> The idea that you assume there is corruption, simply because there is money, is not really relevant.
Click to expand...


Well that is the great thing about not having any power and influence.  Everything you think and do becomes irrelevant.

So what in your irrelevant opinion was the proper penalty for Penn State turning a blind eye to children being pimped out by their supposed charity for children?


----------



## eagle1462010

Votto said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama versus Ohio State on the 1st.....................
> 
> Hell of a way to start the new year.
> 
> *ROLL TIDE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confident in an Alabama win eh?
Click to expand...

YEP!


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you first claim that all college football programs cheat, and then you name a couple of well publicized examples of isolated instances of cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like me to include all the public scandals?
> 
> We all know that crap goes on behind the scenes, like players getting special perks, grades, etc. that they are not suppose to get.  Most of this is never made public and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I know is that you make a blanket accusation that you cannot possibly prove.   And in so doing, negate all the work that these student-athletes do.  Many of the coaching staffs push academics as well.   Nick Saban instituted a system of "checkers".   These students check to see if the player is in class.  Miss 3 classes and you have to go see Nick.  The national graduation rate in the US is around 59%.   The Alabama football graduation rate is around 74%.
> 
> There are clean programs out there.  It depends on the coaches and the administrations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any time there are large amounts of money involved there is corruption, most of which we never see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the risks involved are substantial.    NCAA sanctions can knock a program down for years.
> 
> The idea that you assume there is corruption, simply because there is money, is not really relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that is the great thing about not having any power and influence.  Everything you think and do becomes irrelevant.
> 
> So what in your irrelevant opinion was the proper penalty for Penn State turning a blind eye to children being pimped out by their supposed charity for children?
Click to expand...


So we now go from "all college football teams cheat" to "what should have happened to Penn State"?

I think anyone who facilitated the continuance of the molestations should be prosecuted.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Porker

eagle1462010 said:


>


You guys and Auburn better uphold the honor and prestige of the SEC West. The two Mississippies really screwed the pooch. LSU GOT screwed by that team of Notre Dame fans working the Music City Bowl. The Bayou Bengals won that damned game.


----------



## eagle1462010

Porker said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys and Auburn better uphold the honor and prestige of the SEC West. The two Mississippies really screwed the pooch. LSU GOT screwed by that team of Notre Dame fans working the Music City Bowl. The Bayou Bengals won that damned game.
Click to expand...


----------



## WinterBorn

Porker said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys and Auburn better uphold the honor and prestige of the SEC West. The two Mississippies really screwed the pooch. LSU GOT screwed by that team of Notre Dame fans working the Music City Bowl. The Bayou Bengals won that damned game.
Click to expand...



I love the competition provided by the SEC West.  But as for the "honor and prestige" of the division, I have no idea what that means.   The SEC West is prestigious because we play hard and win.  The teams that didn't win don't have that.  Alabama and auburn will play to win.  But then, so did LSU, Ole Miss and MS State.  Those three just lost to better teams.

Teams play for their respective schools.


----------



## Jackson

I like teams that play to win, too.  That's why I like Ohio State and Urban Meyer.  And oh, look.  They won!  All those people who claim that OSU couldn't win against the SEC were wrong.  The division is tough, but some other teams may just be tougher...  On to the Ducks...


----------



## WinterBorn

Jackson said:


> I like teams that play to win, too.  That's why I like Ohio State and Urban Meyer.  And oh, look.  They won!  All those people who claim that OSU couldn't win against the SEC were wrong.  The division is tough, but some other teams may just be tougher...  On to the Ducks...



They won this year.  They played a better game.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Urban Meyer secures his legend in the annals of college football as an all out Apollo, besting Alabama with a backup QB. Hilarious. 

A great day in college football. OSU comes back from oblivion. 

OSU has earned the right to be cack slapped by Oregon.


----------



## antiquity

Back up quarterback? Jones was one of the worst quarterbacks I have every seen playing for a major level team and he made the Tide look lost. I suggest  Alabama play some tougher non-conference teams. Maybe FAMily U and Beth Cooking school has an opening next year.
Alabama needs to go out and resupply their tampons. The Crimson tide seems to be flowing today.
If Alabama had won the game Oregon would have kicked their secondary from one end of the field to the other. No contest. The whole SEC and ACC conferences needs to recruit some defensive players or they will not see another title game for a while.
While Oregon was taking that *undefeated* joke of a team, FSU to the cleaners they in my opinion will do about the same to OSU. It just proves teams from the south against good teams can't win playing across the country...like California.


----------



## eagle1462010

What can I say?  Hats off to Ohio State.  The better team one and the SEC got hammered in post season this year.
Can't win them all.

Good Luck against the Ducks.


----------



## saveliberty

MSU '83, the only time of year I'm almost capable of liking OSU.


----------



## Darkwind

I have a cousin who lives in Oregon.  She is currently in Italy on vacation, but she posted a pic of herself and her kids doing the O with their hands for the Ducks....I don't know if she'll be back in time to catch the game.

I don't really have a favorite in this championship game, but for her I'll go with Oregon by 13.


----------



## eagle1462010

I watched the Ducks play and Ohio State will have a tall order defeating them.  Their QB is top notch and will not throw the ball like Simms did last night.  I've heard that Ohio State was thinking of giving Simms the game ball and Jersey for his performance last night.

Ohio State will have a QB who has shown his ability to tear apart defenses on the 12th.

I'll take the Ducks by 21


----------



## Darkwind

eagle1462010 said:


> I watched the Ducks play and Ohio State will have a tall order defeating them.  Their QB is top notch and will not throw the ball like Simms did last night.  I've heard that Ohio State was thinking of giving Simms the game ball and Jersey for his performance last night.
> 
> Ohio State will have a QB who has shown his ability to tear apart defenses on the 12th.
> 
> I'll take the Ducks by 21


LOL...

We need to start a prediction thread for the first ever college championship game...You want the honors or should I?


----------



## eagle1462010

Darkwind said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the Ducks play and Ohio State will have a tall order defeating them.  Their QB is top notch and will not throw the ball like Simms did last night.  I've heard that Ohio State was thinking of giving Simms the game ball and Jersey for his performance last night.
> 
> Ohio State will have a QB who has shown his ability to tear apart defenses on the 12th.
> 
> I'll take the Ducks by 21
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> We need to start a prediction thread for the first ever college championship game...You want the honors or should I?
Click to expand...

I'll let you have that honor,

LOL


----------



## Jackson

Darkwind said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the Ducks play and Ohio State will have a tall order defeating them.  Their QB is top notch and will not throw the ball like Simms did last night.  I've heard that Ohio State was thinking of giving Simms the game ball and Jersey for his performance last night.
> 
> Ohio State will have a QB who has shown his ability to tear apart defenses on the 12th.
> 
> I'll take the Ducks by 21
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> We need to start a prediction thread for the first ever college championship game...You want the honors or should I?
Click to expand...


You go ahead...It is an excellent idea!


----------



## Moonglow

I see the Yankees beat the Rebels in the semi-finals...


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> FSU vs Alabama on January 12.


As Rick Perry would say, "oops!".


----------



## Synthaholic

Bama and Florida State fans, last night:


----------



## eagle1462010

Synthaholic said:


> Bama and Florida State fans, last night:


Enjoy your time in the sun.  We eat crow today but it was decided on the field where it belongs.  Ohio State won the game and deserve the credit they earned.


----------



## Synthaholic

eagle1462010 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama and Florida State fans, last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time in the sun.  We eat crow today but it was decided on the field where it belongs.  Ohio State won the game and deserve the credit they earned.
Click to expand...

Ummm...my two teams are Bama and Florida State.

I'm not "in the sun".


----------



## eagle1462010

Synthaholic said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama and Florida State fans, last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time in the sun.  We eat crow today but it was decided on the field where it belongs.  Ohio State won the game and deserve the credit they earned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm...my two teams are Bama and Florida State.
> 
> I'm not "in the sun".
Click to expand...

Sorry for that then.  I forgot...............


----------



## Porker

OK Ducks! Prove to us just how good you are. I'm pullin' for ya!


----------



## Synthaholic

Some nastiness after the FSU game.  Ducks chanting "No means no!" to Jameis Winston, and Noles refusing to shake hands with Ducks.


----------



## Papageorgio

Synthaholic said:


> Some nastiness after the FSU game.  Ducks chanting "No means no!" to Jameis Winston, and Noles refusing to shake hands with Ducks.


Winston does need to learn what "no" means, his future date will appreciate it.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Synthaholic

*38-ZIP!*


----------



## 9aces

One more like that, and I'll be happy...again.  I've been around for 10 Bama national titles, I'd like to see #11 this year.


----------



## saveliberty

Well played Alabama.  Us MSU fans would feel better losing to the National Champions, so roll tide.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

eagle1462010 said:


>



Those quarterbacks can't hide, and the deep-backs are ready to clean-up.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## WinterBorn

One more game, Bama!!!

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

WinterBorn said:


> One more game, Bama!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


Ready for another National Championship?


----------



## Papageorgio

Bama looking for another title. Sorry Clemson.


----------



## eagle1462010

versus


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Papageorgio




----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Bama looking for another title. Sorry Clemson.


I'm really really hoping bama goes down tonight. I haven't heard shit from the other team and so much bragadocious smack talk from usmb bama fans it'll be fun if they lose and suck if they win another championship.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## sealybobo

saveliberty said:


> Well played Alabama.  Us MSU fans would feel better losing to the National Champions, so roll tide.


Good point but fuck that. 

I can't remember who msu played this year, maybe Indiana? Anyways, the game was close till the 3rd quarter then the other team fell apart and it just got worse and worse. That's what happened to state. We were doing good until the second half.

B. Any given Sunday. Or Monday in this case.

C. Spread the wealth


----------



## sealybobo

Synthaholic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more game, Bama!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for another National Championship?
Click to expand...

What are the chances we beat bama? Who beat bama this year? I would watch that tape all week. Then vision quest right before the game


----------



## Papageorgio

To sealybobo:


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> To sealybobo:


No ones watching. Who they even playing?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## sealybobo

eagle1462010 said:


>


I hate bama like I hate duke basketball. Too good. I hope Michigan will compete for years to come


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> To sealybobo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ones watching. Who they even playing?
Click to expand...


When Alabama plays it doesn't matter who the opposition is.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate bama like I hate duke basketball. Too good. I hope Michigan will compete for years to come
Click to expand...


When did Michigan get a team?


----------



## Papageorgio

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## WinterBorn

Best National Championship I have seen in years!!

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## 9aces

First time I've ever been so sick I could barely watch the game.  I made it through it though.


----------



## Papageorgio

WinterBorn said:


> Best National Championship I have seen in years!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!



It was a classic, I under estimated Clemson, shame on me. They are good.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best National Championship I have seen in years!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a classic, I under estimated Clemson, shame on me. They are good.
Click to expand...

Would have been more fun today if they lost.

Great gamble to onside kick.


----------



## Alex.

Great game!!!!!


----------



## Votto

Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.

It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players


----------



## Votto

Well the polls are in.  Clemsen #2, Stanford #3, OSU #4.

Too bad two of those teams were not even in the playoffs, but at least they finally got it right.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players



Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?

I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.

RTR!


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
Click to expand...




WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
Click to expand...


It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.

Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.

As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.


----------



## Papageorgio

Maybe if Ohio State could have won the conference they would be considered for the playoffs, except they couldn't. They didn't even make it to the Rose Bowl. Another fluke that Alabama won, that damn NCAA always rigging it for Alabama.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
Click to expand...


OSU??    The team that lost to the team Bama beat 38-0?   LMAO!

The two best teams played last night.   The Crimson Tide won.   The rest is irrelevant.


----------



## 9aces

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU??    The team that lost to the team Bama beat 38-0?   LMAO!
> 
> The two best teams played last night.   The Crimson Tide won.   The rest is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


People are always going to hate the great programs.  He's probably a fan of some lesser program wishing they had a fraction of Bama's success.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU??    The team that lost to the team Bama beat 38-0?   LMAO!
> 
> The two best teams played last night.   The Crimson Tide won.   The rest is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


So they had a bad game.   Bama also lost a stupid game.   And I notice you completely ignore Stanford, who I thought could have cleaned your clock.


----------



## Votto

9aces said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU??    The team that lost to the team Bama beat 38-0?   LMAO!
> 
> The two best teams played last night.   The Crimson Tide won.   The rest is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are always going to hate the great programs.  He's probably a fan of some lesser program wishing they had a fraction of Bama's success.
Click to expand...


That is just sports in general.  You typically have the same teams win over, and over, and over, and over again.

We all have a pretty good idea who will be back next year.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU??    The team that lost to the team Bama beat 38-0?   LMAO!
> 
> The two best teams played last night.   The Crimson Tide won.   The rest is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they had a bad game.   Bama also lost a stupid game.   And I notice you completely ignore Stanford, who I thought could have cleaned your clock.
Click to expand...


You can think whatever you like.   But your team has to EARN the right to be in the big game.   Stanford lost 2 games.  Bama would have killed them.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> 9aces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU??    The team that lost to the team Bama beat 38-0?   LMAO!
> 
> The two best teams played last night.   The Crimson Tide won.   The rest is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are always going to hate the great programs.  He's probably a fan of some lesser program wishing they had a fraction of Bama's success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just sports in general.  You typically have the same teams win over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> We all have a pretty good idea who will be back next year.
Click to expand...


Yes, the top teams tend to be in the hunt year after year.   But NOBODY has come close to the success Bama has had in recent years.  

4 National Championships in 7 years?  To find something comparable, you have to go back to the 1940s with Notre Dame.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU??    The team that lost to the team Bama beat 38-0?   LMAO!
> 
> The two best teams played last night.   The Crimson Tide won.   The rest is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they had a bad game.   Bama also lost a stupid game.   And I notice you completely ignore Stanford, who I thought could have cleaned your clock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can think whatever you like.   But your team has to EARN the right to be in the big game.   Stanford lost 2 games.  Bama would have killed them.
Click to expand...


Take it up with the polls.  It shows #4 and #3 were not in the playoffs.

Essentially, Bama only had one playoff game and a laugher.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9aces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU??    The team that lost to the team Bama beat 38-0?   LMAO!
> 
> The two best teams played last night.   The Crimson Tide won.   The rest is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are always going to hate the great programs.  He's probably a fan of some lesser program wishing they had a fraction of Bama's success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just sports in general.  You typically have the same teams win over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> We all have a pretty good idea who will be back next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the top teams tend to be in the hunt year after year.   But NOBODY has come close to the success Bama has had in recent years.
> 
> 4 National Championships in 7 years?  To find something comparable, you have to go back to the 1940s with Notre Dame.
Click to expand...


In sports, organizations either know how to win or they don't.   Not much really changes year to year, which is why it is odd that OSU was left out of the playoffs after beating Bama last year.  It makes no real sence.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OSU??    The team that lost to the team Bama beat 38-0?   LMAO!
> 
> The two best teams played last night.   The Crimson Tide won.   The rest is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they had a bad game.   Bama also lost a stupid game.   And I notice you completely ignore Stanford, who I thought could have cleaned your clock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can think whatever you like.   But your team has to EARN the right to be in the big game.   Stanford lost 2 games.  Bama would have killed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take it up with the polls.  It shows #4 and #3 were not in the playoffs.
> 
> Essentially, Bama only had one playoff game and a laugher.
Click to expand...


I don't need to take it up with anyone.  Those teams were not #3 and #4 before the playoffs.   

Bama played more teams that went to bowl games than any of the other top teams.   We won our conference and beat the winners of two other major conferences.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9aces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSU??    The team that lost to the team Bama beat 38-0?   LMAO!
> 
> The two best teams played last night.   The Crimson Tide won.   The rest is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are always going to hate the great programs.  He's probably a fan of some lesser program wishing they had a fraction of Bama's success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just sports in general.  You typically have the same teams win over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> We all have a pretty good idea who will be back next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the top teams tend to be in the hunt year after year.   But NOBODY has come close to the success Bama has had in recent years.
> 
> 4 National Championships in 7 years?  To find something comparable, you have to go back to the 1940s with Notre Dame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In sports, organizations either know how to win or they don't.   Not much really changes year to year, which is why it is odd that OSU was left out of the playoffs after beating Bama last year.  It makes no real sence.
Click to expand...


Of course it makes sense.  OSU had the same record as MSU, but lost to them.   In order for your claim to be valid, OSU would have had to be better than Michigan State.  That was not the case.


----------



## 9aces

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9aces said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSU??    The team that lost to the team Bama beat 38-0?   LMAO!
> 
> The two best teams played last night.   The Crimson Tide won.   The rest is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are always going to hate the great programs.  He's probably a fan of some lesser program wishing they had a fraction of Bama's success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just sports in general.  You typically have the same teams win over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> We all have a pretty good idea who will be back next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the top teams tend to be in the hunt year after year.   But NOBODY has come close to the success Bama has had in recent years.
> 
> 4 National Championships in 7 years?  To find something comparable, you have to go back to the 1940s with Notre Dame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In sports, organizations either know how to win or they don't.   Not much really changes year to year, which is why it is odd that OSU was left out of the playoffs after beating Bama last year.  It makes no real sence.
Click to expand...


If OSU wanted to be in the playoff, they shouldn't have lost to Michigan State.

Oh and as far as winning...or don't.  Last year was the first time OSU recorded an official win against an SEC team in a bowl game.  They did beat Arkansas, but had to forfeit it due to illegal players.  So that was more of a fluke than a trend.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
Click to expand...


I love these claims that the "exact same Ohio State team...".     That exact same team, beat Michigan State last year.  This year they couldn't.  And this year OSU was at home for that game.  

Also, it is never the exact same team.  Best of all, Alabama was not the same team.


----------



## Papageorgio

Always going to be some jealous, whinny crybaby, that wets itself because they didn't win the game or even invited to the big games. 4 out of 7 years Bama has won. They were the best and their record says so. Don't like it? Put Bama on the schedule and try to beat them.


----------



## Kat

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
Click to expand...




pppsssttt....it's plain and simple...jealousy.


----------



## Kat

And of course I mean that in the kindest of ways.

BTW you do know Dabo Swinney (coach for Clemson) played for Bama....was on the 92 NC team? Actually he grew up down the road from me.
Clemson is a damn good team. Damn good.

And some have been so critical of Coker...never giving him a chance to adjust........and this season he pulled off many game saving plays.
I am so proud for all of the players.. ♥♥


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love these claims that the "exact same Ohio State team...".     That exact same team, beat Michigan State last year.  This year they couldn't.  And this year OSU was at home for that game.
> 
> Also, it is never the exact same team.  Best of all, Alabama was not the same team.
Click to expand...


You dolt, OSU destroyed Michigan in Michigan, a much better team than MSU.


----------



## Votto

Papageorgio said:


> Always going to be some jealous, whinny crybaby, that wets itself because they didn't win the game or even invited to the big games. 4 out of 7 years Bama has won. They were the best and their record says so. Don't like it? Put Bama on the schedule and try to beat them.



The playoff system only allows 4 teams.  As a result, there is no way to get it right every year.


----------



## Kat

Votto said:


> The playoff system only allows 4 teams. As a result, there is no way to get it right every year.




I hear that will be changing to add more teams. Truth is though, not every person will ever think it is good no matter how it is set up.


----------



## eagle1462010

My hats off to Clemson.  That quarterback was damned good.  Great Game.......
Special teams won the day.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a classy post.    "Inbreeding"?   Really?   Saban has had the best national recruiting class for how many years?
> 
> I guess you can quibble about how many NCs we have won.  But you can't argue that we have won 4 in 7 years.  No one is even close to that.
> 
> RTR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say just how good Bama is   As I have said, both Stanford and OSU should have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Lucky for Saban, the exact same team that beat them last year was not allowed to play them this year.
> 
> As a result, the playoffs were a bore as was the end result of the NCG.  More  of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love these claims that the "exact same Ohio State team...".     That exact same team, beat Michigan State last year.  This year they couldn't.  And this year OSU was at home for that game.
> 
> Also, it is never the exact same team.  Best of all, Alabama was not the same team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dolt, OSU destroyed Michigan in Michigan, a much better team than MSU.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!!

Michigan State beat Michigan.  Michigan State also beat OSU in OSU's house and with a backup QB.  Michigan lost 3 games, but you say they are a "much better team"?

But I am the dolt??   Too funny.

Face the facts.  MSU won the Big 10 conference championship, and then was utterly destroyed by Alabama.  Niether Michigan nor OSU would have done any better.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always going to be some jealous, whinny crybaby, that wets itself because they didn't win the game or even invited to the big games. 4 out of 7 years Bama has won. They were the best and their record says so. Don't like it? Put Bama on the schedule and try to beat them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The playoff system only allows 4 teams.  As a result, there is no way to get it right every year.
Click to expand...


I would prefer 8 teams.  But there will still be people whining that their #9 team would have won it all.


----------



## Kat

WinterBorn said:


> I would prefer 8 teams. But there will still be people whining that their #9 team would have won it all.





I have been hearing it will be 6. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Boss

Kat said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer 8 teams. But there will still be people whining that their #9 team would have won it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been hearing it will be 6. Guess time will tell.
Click to expand...


Well it won't be happening for the next 5 years because they're contracted under this system until then.  I hope they keep the 4-team playoffs. Adding two will create huge controversy over the top 2 positions who will get the byes. Then we get to hear how Bama only won because they got a bye week... blah blah blah.  

4-teams is perfect, in my opinion. If we cannot determine the 4 best and most deserving teams after the conference schedules and championships, no number of teams will ever be sufficient to do so. OSU whiners can whine, their team didn't even win their own division, much less their conference. Despite playing nothing but cupcakes all season.  Stanford played in a very weak PAC and had two losses.


----------



## Kat

Boss said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer 8 teams. But there will still be people whining that their #9 team would have won it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been hearing it will be 6. Guess time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it won't be happening for the next 5 years because they're contracted under this system until then.  I hope they keep the 4-team playoffs. Adding two will create huge controversy over the top 2 positions who will get the byes. Then we get to hear how Bama only won because they got a bye week... blah blah blah.
> 
> 4-teams is perfect, in my opinion. If we cannot determine the 4 best and most deserving teams after the conference schedules and championships, no number of teams will ever be sufficient to do so. OSU whiners can whine, their team didn't even win their own division, much less their conference. Despite playing nothing but cupcakes all season.  Stanford played in a very weak PAC and had two losses.
Click to expand...




Well, you know. It's never right for some, and never will be. Maybe we need a 50 team play off. We can just play college ball year round.. LOL


----------



## Synthaholic

Votto said:


> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> *It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players*


And an overwhelmingly Red state!


----------



## Kat

Synthaholic said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Alabama wins NCG # 3242.   I can't wait to see them win #3243 next year.
> 
> *It's amazing how inbreeding produces such good football players*
> 
> 
> 
> And an overwhelmingly Red state!
Click to expand...




Notice the Heisman winner from Bama this year is from um...Florida???? 

BTW I noticed you kept all the ROLL TIDE emoticons I gave you years ago...


----------



## Synthaholic

Votto said:


> That is just sports in general. You typically have the same teams win over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> We all have a pretty good idea who will be back next year.


It feeds itself - a winning team is more successful in recruiting the best players, which only help it win more.

People (Red Sox fans) used to say that the Yankees bought the championships but they were really a magnet for the best players.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kat said:


> BTW I noticed you kept all the ROLL TIDE emoticons I gave you years ago...


I keep them under my pillow!


----------



## Kat

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I noticed you kept all the ROLL TIDE emoticons I gave you years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep them under my pillow!
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Votto

Synthaholic said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is just sports in general. You typically have the same teams win over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> We all have a pretty good idea who will be back next year.
> 
> 
> 
> It feeds itself - a winning team is more successful in recruiting the best players, which only help it win more.
> 
> People (Red Sox fans) used to say that the Yankees bought the championships but they were really a magnet for the best players.
Click to expand...


That is partially true.   In baseball, you have to be a big market team to win.  About every 20 years or so a small market team sneaks in like the Royals, but for the most part, you have to spend the money to win

As for college football, it does not matter where Urban goes, he wins.  That is a sign of a good coach. 

It would be interesting to see Saban venture out of the security blanket of the SEC where all the best players go in college football to see if he can still win a NCG.

Until that time, I say Urban is the best. Who else could cause a Big 10 team to win it all?  The conference is horrible.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is just sports in general. You typically have the same teams win over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> We all have a pretty good idea who will be back next year.
> 
> 
> 
> It feeds itself - a winning team is more successful in recruiting the best players, which only help it win more.
> 
> People (Red Sox fans) used to say that the Yankees bought the championships but they were really a magnet for the best players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is partially true.   In baseball, you have to be a big market team to win.  About every 20 years or so a small market team sneaks in like the Royals, but for the most part, you have to spend the money to win
> 
> As for college football, it does not matter where Urban goes, he wins.  That is a sign of a good coach.
> 
> It would be interesting to see Saban venture out of the security blanket of the SEC where all the best players go in college football to see if he can still win a NCG.
> 
> Until that time, I say Urban is the best. Who else could cause a Big 10 team to win it all?  The conference is horrible.
Click to expand...


Having a top recruiting class, and therefore the best athletes, is a huge help.  But that is not what wins consistently.

I don't think this Bama team was the most talented Saban has had.

And the flaw in your logic is that Ohio State does get top level recruits.   According to Scout.com, for the period 2008 to 2015,OSU had a top 10 recruiting class every year except 2010 (ranked #20 that year).   OSU has pulled in the #1 twice in that time period.

Alabama, during the same period, had a top 10 recruiting class every year.   And had the #1 class twice.

But the big difference is, OSU was the ONLY Big 10 team with a top 10 recruiting class for 5 of those years, and the other 3 years there was only 1 other Big 10 team in the top 10 recruiting classes.

Bama, on the other hand, was never the only SEC team with a top 10 recruiting class.  For two of the years, there were 6 other SEC teams with a top 10 class.   The lowest number was 4, which happened 4 times.

So Bama has to play against those top level athletes year in and year out.   OSU does not.

Also, Urban Meyer came to OSU in 2012.  In 2011 OSU had the #6 recruiting class in the nation.
Saban showed up in 2007.  Bama was not in the rankings for recruiting the previous year.

Urban walked into a quality program.  Saban walked into a nightmare.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is just sports in general. You typically have the same teams win over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> We all have a pretty good idea who will be back next year.
> 
> 
> 
> It feeds itself - a winning team is more successful in recruiting the best players, which only help it win more.
> 
> People (Red Sox fans) used to say that the Yankees bought the championships but they were really a magnet for the best players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is partially true.   In baseball, you have to be a big market team to win.  About every 20 years or so a small market team sneaks in like the Royals, but for the most part, you have to spend the money to win
> 
> As for college football, it does not matter where Urban goes, he wins.  That is a sign of a good coach.
> 
> It would be interesting to see Saban venture out of the security blanket of the SEC where all the best players go in college football to see if he can still win a NCG.
> 
> Until that time, I say Urban is the best. Who else could cause a Big 10 team to win it all?  The conference is horrible.
Click to expand...


"Until that time, I say Urban is the best"??    WTH?

Nick Saban has been at the Univ of Alabama for 9 years.   Every single class he recruited has a National Championship ring.   Every. Single. Class.    And at the bowl game we broke the NCAA record for most graduates playing in a bowl. 

Urban is a good coach.  But he is not even close to the best.


----------



## 9aces

WinterBorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is just sports in general. You typically have the same teams win over, and over, and over, and over again.
> 
> We all have a pretty good idea who will be back next year.
> 
> 
> 
> It feeds itself - a winning team is more successful in recruiting the best players, which only help it win more.
> 
> People (Red Sox fans) used to say that the Yankees bought the championships but they were really a magnet for the best players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is partially true.   In baseball, you have to be a big market team to win.  About every 20 years or so a small market team sneaks in like the Royals, but for the most part, you have to spend the money to win
> 
> As for college football, it does not matter where Urban goes, he wins.  That is a sign of a good coach.
> 
> It would be interesting to see Saban venture out of the security blanket of the SEC where all the best players go in college football to see if he can still win a NCG.
> 
> Until that time, I say Urban is the best. Who else could cause a Big 10 team to win it all?  The conference is horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Until that time, I say Urban is the best"??    WTH?
> 
> Nick Saban has been at the Univ of Alabama for 9 years.   Every single class he recruited has a National Championship ring.   Every. Single. Class.    And at the bowl game we broke the NCAA record for most graduates playing in a bowl.
> 
> Urban is a good coach.  But he is not even close to the best.
Click to expand...


I love when morons think playing in the SEC is the easy road to the National Title.

Yes Alabama is the class of the SEC, always has been, this is not a new development.  However...let's examine the SEC over the last 10 years.

# of SEC teams that have played in the SECCG.  9....Nine out of 16 teams have played for the title.  This year Bama was the first repeat champion in almost 20 years.

4 different teams have won national titles in the last 10 years.  There's only been one year an SEC team didn't play in the national title game, and that's because Bama lost in the semis.

The SEC west is just a bloodbath right now, the fact Alabama has survived it for much of the last few years is a testament to how good the coaches at Bama are, starting with Nick and going all the way through the list.

Now does that mean someone from the SEC is going to win the national title?  Nope, if Clemson comes out hungry because they realize how close they got to holding the trophy, and stay healthy they're going to absolutely skulldrag everyone they play on their regular season schedule till they hit the playoff.  Especially the 2 SEC teams on their schedule.

I'm not looking forward to seeing them again, but if we do I want it to be the semis, when we have extra time to prep.


----------



## Kat

Synthaholic said:


>





Ha Ha...I knew it. I recognized them. Good thing to keep around for all these years...


----------



## WinterBorn

Several of the juniors I thought would be in the NFL draft have opted to stay for their senior year.

Watch out!  Bama is just reloading!


----------



## Boss




----------



## Kat

WinterBorn said:


> Urban is a good coach. But he is not even close to the best.




Not only that, but Saban ran Meyer out of the SEC. Put him in the hospital last time he played Bama when he was at Florida. Lied and said he wanted to retire and be with family.
What he wanted was out of the SEC b/c he could not handle having his butt handed to him. 
He was at O S in no time.

As much as I DO like Tebow...neither could he....see??


----------



## Kat

Don't get me wrong, I think Oh St is good. I have family that went there as well...and are huge fans so I pay close attention to them. They do NOT play the same kind of schedule Bama and other SEC teams play. No way.


----------



## WinterBorn

And the rich get richer!!     Bama just signed another #1 recruiting class.  According to Rivals.com, that makes 7 #1 recruiting classes in the last 9 years.

Stand by for a repeat!!


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> One more game, Bama!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


I think harbaugh is going to win a national championship this year and start being competitive. Actually I don't think I hope.

I want what you got.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more game, Bama!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think harbaugh is going to win a national championship this year and start being competitive. Actually I don't think I hope.
> 
> I want what you got.
Click to expand...


I think you will have to wait another year.  Bama is rolling this year!!   Not only is the offense clicking, the true freshman QB is a dual threat beast, the defense is killing it!!

Best number from the season so far?   11   That is the number of nonoffensive TDs Bama has scored.  Of the 11 starters on defense, 7 of them have scored a TD!!

Bring on A&M!!


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more game, Bama!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think harbaugh is going to win a national championship this year and start being competitive. Actually I don't think I hope.
> 
> I want what you got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you will have to wait another year.  Bama is rolling this year!!   Not only is the offense clicking, the true freshman QB is a dual threat beast, the defense is killing it!!
> 
> Best number from the season so far?   11   That is the number of nonoffensive TDs Bama has scored.  Of the 11 starters on defense, 7 of them have scored a TD!!
> 
> Bring on A&M!!
Click to expand...

I just hope Michigan gets to play bama in the final 4. As rowdy Roddy Piper used to say, "if you want to be the best you got to beat the best.". Or was it Rick flair who said if you want to be the man you got to beat the man


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more game, Bama!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think harbaugh is going to win a national championship this year and start being competitive. Actually I don't think I hope.
> 
> I want what you got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you will have to wait another year.  Bama is rolling this year!!   Not only is the offense clicking, the true freshman QB is a dual threat beast, the defense is killing it!!
> 
> Best number from the season so far?   11   That is the number of nonoffensive TDs Bama has scored.  Of the 11 starters on defense, 7 of them have scored a TD!!
> 
> Bring on A&M!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just hope Michigan gets to play bama in the final 4. As rowdy Roddy Piper used to say, "if you want to be the best you got to beat the best.". Or was it Rick flair who said if you want to be the man you got to beat the man
Click to expand...


I really want payback on Ohio State, but if Michigan beats them, it will make for a great matchup.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more game, Bama!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think harbaugh is going to win a national championship this year and start being competitive. Actually I don't think I hope.
> 
> I want what you got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you will have to wait another year.  Bama is rolling this year!!   Not only is the offense clicking, the true freshman QB is a dual threat beast, the defense is killing it!!
> 
> Best number from the season so far?   11   That is the number of nonoffensive TDs Bama has scored.  Of the 11 starters on defense, 7 of them have scored a TD!!
> 
> Bring on A&M!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just hope Michigan gets to play bama in the final 4. As rowdy Roddy Piper used to say, "if you want to be the best you got to beat the best.". Or was it Rick flair who said if you want to be the man you got to beat the man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want payback on Ohio State, but if Michigan beats them, it will make for a great matchup.
Click to expand...

Look how fast msu went bad as soon as Jim harbaugh hit the scene. He's going to compete with bama and osu that you can be sure. But I understand if we want to be the best it'll have to be against bama. You guys are so good its not fair. 

Msu better enjoy that miracle win against uofm last year because it'll probably be a long time before msu makes the final 4 again.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more game, Bama!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think harbaugh is going to win a national championship this year and start being competitive. Actually I don't think I hope.
> 
> I want what you got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you will have to wait another year.  Bama is rolling this year!!   Not only is the offense clicking, the true freshman QB is a dual threat beast, the defense is killing it!!
> 
> Best number from the season so far?   11   That is the number of nonoffensive TDs Bama has scored.  Of the 11 starters on defense, 7 of them have scored a TD!!
> 
> Bring on A&M!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just hope Michigan gets to play bama in the final 4. As rowdy Roddy Piper used to say, "if you want to be the best you got to beat the best.". Or was it Rick flair who said if you want to be the man you got to beat the man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want payback on Ohio State, but if Michigan beats them, it will make for a great matchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look how fast msu went bad as soon as Jim harbaugh hit the scene. He's going to compete with bama and osu that you can be sure. But I understand if we want to be the best it'll have to be against bama. You guys are so good its not fair.
> 
> Msu better enjoy that miracle win against uofm last year because it'll probably be a long time before msu makes the final 4 again.
Click to expand...


As bad as MSU was embarrassed by Bama, they probably had rather they didn't make that final four.


----------



## Jackson

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more game, Bama!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think harbaugh is going to win a national championship this year and start being competitive. Actually I don't think I hope.
> 
> I want what you got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you will have to wait another year.  Bama is rolling this year!!   Not only is the offense clicking, the true freshman QB is a dual threat beast, the defense is killing it!!
> 
> Best number from the season so far?   11   That is the number of nonoffensive TDs Bama has scored.  Of the 11 starters on defense, 7 of them have scored a TD!!
> 
> Bring on A&M!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just hope Michigan gets to play bama in the final 4. As rowdy Roddy Piper used to say, "if you want to be the best you got to beat the best.". Or was it Rick flair who said if you want to be the man you got to beat the man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want payback on Ohio State, but if Michigan beats them, it will make for a great matchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look how fast msu went bad as soon as Jim harbaugh hit the scene. He's going to compete with bama and osu that you can be sure. But I understand if we want to be the best it'll have to be against bama. You guys are so good its not fair.
> 
> Msu better enjoy that miracle win against uofm last year because it'll probably be a long time before msu makes the final 4 again.
Click to expand...

Rumor has it Roll Tides players are 30 when they graduate, making them the oldest undergraduates in the nation.  They may be good at football, but lacking in the brain category.  It is said most players major in flipping model homes.  Just saying'.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jackson said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think harbaugh is going to win a national championship this year and start being competitive. Actually I don't think I hope.
> 
> I want what you got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will have to wait another year.  Bama is rolling this year!!   Not only is the offense clicking, the true freshman QB is a dual threat beast, the defense is killing it!!
> 
> Best number from the season so far?   11   That is the number of nonoffensive TDs Bama has scored.  Of the 11 starters on defense, 7 of them have scored a TD!!
> 
> Bring on A&M!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just hope Michigan gets to play bama in the final 4. As rowdy Roddy Piper used to say, "if you want to be the best you got to beat the best.". Or was it Rick flair who said if you want to be the man you got to beat the man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want payback on Ohio State, but if Michigan beats them, it will make for a great matchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look how fast msu went bad as soon as Jim harbaugh hit the scene. He's going to compete with bama and osu that you can be sure. But I understand if we want to be the best it'll have to be against bama. You guys are so good its not fair.
> 
> Msu better enjoy that miracle win against uofm last year because it'll probably be a long time before msu makes the final 4 again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor has it Roll Tides players are 30 when they graduate, making them the oldest undergraduates in the nation.  They may be good at football, but lacking in the brain category.  It is said most players major in flipping model homes.  Just saying'.
Click to expand...


Haters gotta hate.  That is not a rumor.

As for Bama student athletes, they have very high graduation rates.  Saban doesn't allow them to coast in their classes any more than he allows them to coast at practice.  But I understand why you want to attack the academics.  Just sayin.


----------



## Jackson

WinterBorn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will have to wait another year.  Bama is rolling this year!!   Not only is the offense clicking, the true freshman QB is a dual threat beast, the defense is killing it!!
> 
> Best number from the season so far?   11   That is the number of nonoffensive TDs Bama has scored.  Of the 11 starters on defense, 7 of them have scored a TD!!
> 
> Bring on A&M!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope Michigan gets to play bama in the final 4. As rowdy Roddy Piper used to say, "if you want to be the best you got to beat the best.". Or was it Rick flair who said if you want to be the man you got to beat the man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want payback on Ohio State, but if Michigan beats them, it will make for a great matchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look how fast msu went bad as soon as Jim harbaugh hit the scene. He's going to compete with bama and osu that you can be sure. But I understand if we want to be the best it'll have to be against bama. You guys are so good its not fair.
> 
> Msu better enjoy that miracle win against uofm last year because it'll probably be a long time before msu makes the final 4 again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor has it Roll Tides players are 30 when they graduate, making them the oldest undergraduates in the nation.  They may be good at football, but lacking in the brain category.  It is said most players major in flipping model homes.  Just saying'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haters gotta hate.  That is not a rumor.
> 
> As for Bama student athletes, they have very high graduation rates.  Saban doesn't allow them to coast in their classes any more than he allows them to coast at practice.  But I understand why you want to attack the academics.  Just sayin.
Click to expand...

I have to tell you you are right.  I shouldn't have posted that quip.  It came from a sports analysts tweet,

Alabama is no Northwestern, but neither is my team, Ohio State.  Sorry for offending you.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jackson said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope Michigan gets to play bama in the final 4. As rowdy Roddy Piper used to say, "if you want to be the best you got to beat the best.". Or was it Rick flair who said if you want to be the man you got to beat the man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want payback on Ohio State, but if Michigan beats them, it will make for a great matchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look how fast msu went bad as soon as Jim harbaugh hit the scene. He's going to compete with bama and osu that you can be sure. But I understand if we want to be the best it'll have to be against bama. You guys are so good its not fair.
> 
> Msu better enjoy that miracle win against uofm last year because it'll probably be a long time before msu makes the final 4 again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor has it Roll Tides players are 30 when they graduate, making them the oldest undergraduates in the nation.  They may be good at football, but lacking in the brain category.  It is said most players major in flipping model homes.  Just saying'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haters gotta hate.  That is not a rumor.
> 
> As for Bama student athletes, they have very high graduation rates.  Saban doesn't allow them to coast in their classes any more than he allows them to coast at practice.  But I understand why you want to attack the academics.  Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to tell you you are right.  I shouldn't have posted that quip.  It came from a sports analysts tweet,
> 
> Alabama is no Northwestern, but neither is my team, Ohio State.  Sorry for offending you.
Click to expand...


I'm not offended.  I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## WinterBorn

ROLL TIDE!!!   Destroyed Texas A&M!   NEXT!


----------



## WinterBorn

Loved beating A&M soundly.   But in that game we lost Eddie Jackson for the season.  And, being a senior, his days playing in crimson are finished.

Yes, Saban recruits as well as anyone ever has.  And there is depth almost everywhere.  But losing a star defensive and special teams player always hurts.


----------



## WinterBorn

Leonard Fournette, LSU runningback, has "guaranteed" that LSU will beat Bama.   lol

Last year, when he was completely healthy, he managed a stunning 35 yards rushing against a Tide defense that was good, but not as good as this year's squad.    Dream on, Leonard.


----------



## Boss

LSU will be tough but then, everyone is tough when you're the #1 team in the nation. Every team we play, this is the most important game of the season for them... some players, the most important game of their career. 

Our defense is impressive. Perhaps the best Alabama defense of all time... and that's a bold statement indeed... there have been some good ones. No team has really been able to run effectively on us... unless it's later in the game when we let them run clock. Our only real weakness is the secondary... they tend to get burned on big plays but if we can keep pressure on the QB (which we have) then it becomes a moot point. Opposing QBs have approximately 1.3 seconds to throw against Bama. 

If Jalen Hurts stays healthy, he's going to win a Heisman. Saban has never had a "total package" QB like this before. He has a string of Natty's on the backs of 'mediocre' QBs who were good but not great. It will be interesting to see what he does with a great one.


----------



## WinterBorn

Boss said:


> LSU will be tough but then, everyone is tough when you're the #1 team in the nation. Every team we play, this is the most important game of the season for them... some players, the most important game of their career.
> 
> Our defense is impressive. Perhaps the best Alabama defense of all time... and that's a bold statement indeed... there have been some good ones. No team has really been able to run effectively on us... unless it's later in the game when we let them run clock. Our only real weakness is the secondary... they tend to get burned on big plays but if we can keep pressure on the QB (which we have) then it becomes a moot point. Opposing QBs have approximately 1.3 seconds to throw against Bama.
> 
> If Jalen Hurts stays healthy, he's going to win a Heisman. Saban has never had a "total package" QB like this before. He has a string of Natty's on the backs of 'mediocre' QBs who were good but not great. It will be interesting to see what he does with a great one.



Jalen Hurts is a phenomenon, thats for sure.  He has the skills and is coachable.  What impresses me most is that he is not rattled in big games or tough environments.  He was calm at Ole Miss and at TN.


----------



## Boss

I was asking a friend of mine this trivia question the other day... I'm not sure of the answer but... Who was the last true freshman starting QB at Alabama? 

It's rare!


----------



## WinterBorn

Boss said:


> I was asking a friend of mine this trivia question the other day... I'm not sure of the answer but... Who was the last true freshman starting QB at Alabama?
> 
> It's rare!



We know Saban never had one before.   I want to say there have been a couple more, but not sure who.


----------



## WinterBorn

I just scrolled thru a list of Alabama starting QBs.   No reference to class, but none were listed as starting more than 3 years.  Most it was 1 or 2.  And that was back to 1935.  Hurts may be the first.


----------



## Boss

I think Brodie Croyle started as a freshman... but that was the only one I found.


----------



## Boss

WinterBorn said:


> Jalen Hurts is a phenomenon, thats for sure. He has the skills and is coachable.



I like that he's a coaches son. I think that makes a huge difference in his maturity and poise under pressure. He's been doing this since he was about 5 years old. lol 

I get frustrated with Kiffen sometimes because I think he gets pass happy and fails to use his talent on the field. With our stable of RBs and Jalen, there shouldn't be any passing unless needed. I understand they stack the box but stacked boxes can't stop a freight train!


----------



## WinterBorn

Boss said:


> I think Brodie Croyle started as a freshman... but that was the only one I found.



I checked and Brody was a redshirt freshman.  I think Hurts may be the first true freshman.  For a long time you couldn't play a freshman.


----------



## Boss

WinterBorn said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Brodie Croyle started as a freshman... but that was the only one I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked and Brody was a redshirt freshman.  I think Hurts may be the first true freshman.  For a long time you couldn't play a freshman.
Click to expand...


I couldn't recall if he redshirted or not... before him, I don't think anyone else ever started as a freshman... you're right, for a long time, the freshmen had their own squad/schedule.


----------



## WinterBorn

ROLL TIDE!!!!

Tough defensive battle and the Tide comes out on top!!


----------



## Boss

I told my Tide friends before the game, I hoped LSU challenged us... it wasn't a popular idea but I really did feel like we needed a challenge as a team... a hard-fought game where we struggled and maybe even had to come from behind to win. I just felt like we needed that from a mental standpoint to keep our heads on straight. We never were behind but boy were we challenged!  

2007 was the last time we went into the locker room at halftime with a goose egg. That was a helluva streak that was broken. But man... that Tide Defense!  WOW!


----------



## WinterBorn

Boss said:


> I told my Tide friends before the game, I hoped LSU challenged us... it wasn't a popular idea but I really did feel like we needed a challenge as a team... a hard-fought game where we struggled and maybe even had to come from behind to win. I just felt like we needed that from a mental standpoint to keep our heads on straight. We never were behind but boy were we challenged!
> 
> 2007 was the last time we went into the locker room at halftime with a goose egg. That was a helluva streak that was broken. But man... that Tide Defense!  WOW!



The defense was amazing.  Fournette was held to 35 yards, and their passing game was all but stopped.   And LSU came in with some fire going.  They had every intention of beating Alabama.


----------



## WinterBorn

And the last time someone held Bama to 10 points or less, was LSU on Nov 5th 2011.


----------



## WinterBorn

Alabama has been ranked #1 in 33% of the 132 games played since Saban took over as head coach.

That is an impressive tidbit.


----------



## WinterBorn

Yesterday's victory gave Nick Saban 41 wins coaching a #1 ranked team. He now holds the record, with Woody Hayes and Bobby Bowden tied for second.


----------



## WinterBorn

Roll Tide!   Iron Bowl Saturday!!!

Beat those aubbies!!!


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> Hell yeah!!    ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!


Michigan better beat Ohio state.

And my highschool lost the state championship yesterday.

But Western Michigan university is still undefeated. Maybe they should be in the final 4. Lol


----------



## WinterBorn

No Touchdown November!

The Crimson Tide played 4 teams (2 ranked) in November.  Not a single TD was scored against us!!


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> No Touchdown November!
> 
> The Crimson Tide played 4 teams (2 ranked) in November.  Not a single TD was scored against us!!



That's fucked up.  LOL  Looks like you are going to ROLL towards another TIDEl


----------



## WinterBorn

If Alabama wins out, we will be the first team in history to go 15-0.    Clemson came close last year, but finished 14-1. 

Roll Tide!!


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> If Alabama wins out, we will be the first team in history to go 15-0.    Clemson came close last year, but finished 14-1.
> 
> Roll Tide!!


I don't see anyone beating you guys.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Alabama wins out, we will be the first team in history to go 15-0.    Clemson came close last year, but finished 14-1.
> 
> Roll Tide!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anyone beating you guys.
Click to expand...


As long as Jalen Hurts doesn't get injured, we should win out.


----------



## Boss

Jalen Hurts just continues to impress me. He will end up being the greatest QB to ever play at Alabama... and that's saying something. He is like a smarter version of Cam Newton in my opinion. 

A lot of my friends gave the backup QB grief when he transferred early this season... I think he saw the writing on the wall. That was a testament to how phenomenal this guy is.


----------



## WinterBorn

Boss said:


> Jalen Hurts just continues to impress me. He will end up being the greatest QB to ever play at Alabama... and that's saying something. He is like a smarter version of Cam Newton in my opinion.
> 
> A lot of my friends gave the backup QB grief when he transferred early this season... I think he saw the writing on the wall. That was a testament to how phenomenal this guy is.



He is already #2 in TDs.


----------



## Boss

He is a little slow starting sometimes. He does make some mistakes. But man.... when this guy gets a little more experience reading defenses under his belt (comes with time)... he's going to be Superman wearing crimson!


----------



## WinterBorn

Boss said:


> He is a little slow starting sometimes. He does make some mistakes. But man.... when this guy gets a little more experience reading defenses under his belt (comes with time)... he's going to be Superman wearing crimson!



I am impressed with his composure.  Go into Knoxville and do great.   Go into Baton Rouge at night and stay calm?


----------



## WinterBorn

Interesting wrinkle.  Kiffin is interviewing for the HC job at Houston and the OC job at LSU.  Losing your OC just before the playoffs is probably not what most people anticipate.  But Saban?  He is the one who got Steve Sarkasian on the payroll and in the system.  I'll take it.  Might make planning defensive schemes if you have a new brain behind the brawn.


----------



## WinterBorn

The 2016 SEC Championship is in the books.   The Crimson Tide DESTROYED those gators.

Defense looked great!  FL ended up with ZERO rushing yards.


----------



## Papageorgio

Another conference title!


----------



## Boss

*ROLL TIDE ROLL! *


----------



## Boss

I think the playoff panel has their work cut out for them though. Are they going to put Ohio State in despite them not winning their CSG? And what about the B1G Champs? Do they get left out?  

The way I see it.. .Bama is in... Clemson is in... Washington is in. (Providing Clemson wins) 

I think it's hard to send the conference champs home in B1G and take #2 OSU.


----------



## Votto

Boss said:


> I think the playoff panel has their work cut out for them though. Are they going to put Ohio State in despite them not winning their CSG? And what about the B1G Champs? Do they get left out?
> 
> The way I see it.. .Bama is in... Clemson is in... Washington is in. (Providing Clemson wins)
> 
> I think it's hard to send the conference champs home in B1G and take #2 OSU.



Does it really matter who the sacrificial lamb will be for Bama?


----------



## Boss

Votto said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the playoff panel has their work cut out for them though. Are they going to put Ohio State in despite them not winning their CSG? And what about the B1G Champs? Do they get left out?
> 
> The way I see it.. .Bama is in... Clemson is in... Washington is in. (Providing Clemson wins)
> 
> I think it's hard to send the conference champs home in B1G and take #2 OSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really matter who the sacrificial lamb will be for Bama?
Click to expand...


I don't take anybody for granted. You don't get to this point without being talented. These are still 20-yr-old young men and anything can happen. Bama has had a lot of distractions this week.. we lost our OC and two more QBs. Our OL is getting thin as well as our DBs. Just looking at the teams on paper, Clemson looks like the only team who can compete with us but again... anything can happen. We took OSU for granted a couple years ago and they got us. 

It is SO hard to get the team up week after week, win after win. Especially when you are Alabama and every team you play, it's their biggest game of the year and maybe in school history. You look at a team like Washington... how often do they get a chance to win a Natty? Then you have Clemson who came so close last year... you know they are literally playing for the opportunity for another crack at it. This is one of the reason's I'm not a big fan of expanding the playoffs... it just gets TOO freaking hard to go all the way. But if any season makes the case for it, this one is it...  Poor PSU... they did everything they could to get in and got left out.


----------



## WinterBorn

Boss said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the playoff panel has their work cut out for them though. Are they going to put Ohio State in despite them not winning their CSG? And what about the B1G Champs? Do they get left out?
> 
> The way I see it.. .Bama is in... Clemson is in... Washington is in. (Providing Clemson wins)
> 
> I think it's hard to send the conference champs home in B1G and take #2 OSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really matter who the sacrificial lamb will be for Bama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't take anybody for granted. You don't get to this point without being talented. These are still 20-yr-old young men and anything can happen. Bama has had a lot of distractions this week.. we lost our OC and two more QBs. Our OL is getting thin as well as our DBs. Just looking at the teams on paper, Clemson looks like the only team who can compete with us but again... anything can happen. We took OSU for granted a couple years ago and they got us.
> 
> It is SO hard to get the team up week after week, win after win. Especially when you are Alabama and every team you play, it's their biggest game of the year and maybe in school history. You look at a team like Washington... how often do they get a chance to win a Natty? Then you have Clemson who came so close last year... you know they are literally playing for the opportunity for another crack at it. This is one of the reason's I'm not a big fan of expanding the playoffs... it just gets TOO freaking hard to go all the way. But if any season makes the case for it, this one is it...  Poor PSU... they did everything they could to get in and got left out.
Click to expand...


The lack of backup QB could be a problem.  But I have no doubt Saban is prepared.

As for Lane Kiffin leaving, I think that is less of an issue.  Steve Sarkasian is already on the staff.  He can add a new wrinkle that the teams have no prepared for.


----------



## Boss

Well I think we can adjust but it worries me because it is a distraction. Not to mention the layoff... I hate that part of the deal. The team gets in a rhythm and that holiday break messes it up.


----------



## WinterBorn

Boss said:


> Well I think we can adjust but it worries me because it is a distraction. Not to mention the layoff... I hate that part of the deal. The team gets in a rhythm and that holiday break messes it up.



More time for practice and more time to prepare.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the playoff panel has their work cut out for them though. Are they going to put Ohio State in despite them not winning their CSG? And what about the B1G Champs? Do they get left out?
> 
> The way I see it.. .Bama is in... Clemson is in... Washington is in. (Providing Clemson wins)
> 
> I think it's hard to send the conference champs home in B1G and take #2 OSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really matter who the sacrificial lamb will be for Bama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't take anybody for granted. You don't get to this point without being talented. These are still 20-yr-old young men and anything can happen. Bama has had a lot of distractions this week.. we lost our OC and two more QBs. Our OL is getting thin as well as our DBs. Just looking at the teams on paper, Clemson looks like the only team who can compete with us but again... anything can happen. We took OSU for granted a couple years ago and they got us.
> 
> It is SO hard to get the team up week after week, win after win. Especially when you are Alabama and every team you play, it's their biggest game of the year and maybe in school history. You look at a team like Washington... how often do they get a chance to win a Natty? Then you have Clemson who came so close last year... you know they are literally playing for the opportunity for another crack at it. This is one of the reason's I'm not a big fan of expanding the playoffs... it just gets TOO freaking hard to go all the way. But if any season makes the case for it, this one is it...  Poor PSU... they did everything they could to get in and got left out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lack of backup QB could be a problem.  But I have no doubt Saban is prepared.
> 
> As for Lane Kiffin leaving, I think that is less of an issue.  Steve Sarkasian is already on the staff.  He can add a new wrinkle that the teams have no prepared for.
Click to expand...


Well that Trumps OSU who does not have much of a QB in the first place.

Conversely, the QB you faced last time had a cannon for an arm.

All Bama has to do is load the box to stop OSU, assuming they get passed Clemson.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think we can adjust but it worries me because it is a distraction. Not to mention the layoff... I hate that part of the deal. The team gets in a rhythm and that holiday break messes it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More time for practice and more time to prepare.
Click to expand...


Washington will be more of a scrimmage than a test.

Hope you don't run the score up on those poor boys.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the playoff panel has their work cut out for them though. Are they going to put Ohio State in despite them not winning their CSG? And what about the B1G Champs? Do they get left out?
> 
> The way I see it.. .Bama is in... Clemson is in... Washington is in. (Providing Clemson wins)
> 
> I think it's hard to send the conference champs home in B1G and take #2 OSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really matter who the sacrificial lamb will be for Bama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't take anybody for granted. You don't get to this point without being talented. These are still 20-yr-old young men and anything can happen. Bama has had a lot of distractions this week.. we lost our OC and two more QBs. Our OL is getting thin as well as our DBs. Just looking at the teams on paper, Clemson looks like the only team who can compete with us but again... anything can happen. We took OSU for granted a couple years ago and they got us.
> 
> It is SO hard to get the team up week after week, win after win. Especially when you are Alabama and every team you play, it's their biggest game of the year and maybe in school history. You look at a team like Washington... how often do they get a chance to win a Natty? Then you have Clemson who came so close last year... you know they are literally playing for the opportunity for another crack at it. This is one of the reason's I'm not a big fan of expanding the playoffs... it just gets TOO freaking hard to go all the way. But if any season makes the case for it, this one is it...  Poor PSU... they did everything they could to get in and got left out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lack of backup QB could be a problem.  But I have no doubt Saban is prepared.
> 
> As for Lane Kiffin leaving, I think that is less of an issue.  Steve Sarkasian is already on the staff.  He can add a new wrinkle that the teams have no prepared for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that Trumps OSU who does not have much of a QB in the first place.
> 
> Conversely, the QB you faced last time had a cannon for an arm.
> 
> All Bama has to do is load the box to stop OSU, assuming they get passed Clemson.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and we had only seen him play one game.  But you play who you play.

I think we can take any of the other 3 teams.  I'd rather not play Clemson again.   If Watson is on, he is amazing.  He single handedly gave us fits last year.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think we can adjust but it worries me because it is a distraction. Not to mention the layoff... I hate that part of the deal. The team gets in a rhythm and that holiday break messes it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More time for practice and more time to prepare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Washington will be more of a scrimmage than a test.
> 
> Hope you don't run the score up on those poor boys.
Click to expand...


They live and die by the pass.  USC shut down their QB.  We can do that if USC can do it.   This Alabama defense is as good as I have seen since the '92 unit.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## WinterBorn

One WEEK!!!    The college football playoffs are one week away.   

Which means the Washington Huskies have 7 days to bask in the glory of their season.  Then it ends.   And then they will know the true meaning of DEFENSE!!


----------



## Boss

WinterBorn said:


> One WEEK!!!    The college football playoffs are one week away.
> 
> Which means the Washington Huskies have 7 days to bask in the glory of their season.  Then it ends.   And then they will know the true meaning of DEFENSE!!



I am actually excited to see what Sarkisian is going to do with the offense and play calling. I never have been sold on Kiffen's play calling ability. He's a good coach and he doesn't do bad but he frustrates the piss out of me trying to pass all the time. Sarkisian, I believe, will be more strategic minded than Kiffen. This is his chance to shine. I would like for him to get back to a more 'run-establishes-pass' kinda thing like we're known for. We've got a fucking stable! 

I would love to see us go out there and run the shit out of the ball and only pass if we had to... or when they're least expecting us to.  Then, between Ridley, Stewart and Deiter... and OJ Howard.. it's over. Lights Out!  

I am more concerned about out kicker than anyone. He has been suffering from a shoulder injury and this is having a serious affect on his kicking. I hope the break gave him a chance to heal up and he's fine now... just worried... per usual.


----------



## WinterBorn

And THAT, ladies and gentleman, is how you play defense!

Tampa bound!!!


----------



## Boss

Someone needs to come up with a term like "Hail Mary" but to describe when a team is forced to go to a desperation RUN play! I swear, I was hoarse from screaming at Lane Kiffin. Just RUN THE DAMN BALL! 

My buddy said... Well, Stewart and Ridley must not be at 100%... you know your WRs have to be healthy for Lane's running game!

I'm glad we're Tampa bound but we seriously need to run more!


----------



## Votto

Wow, what a great play off it's been so far.  (Yawn)

Instead of watching the NCG, maybe I will watch my grass grow instead.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> Wow, what a great play off it's been so far.  (Yawn)
> 
> Instead of watching the NCG, maybe I will watch my grass grow instead.



There was no high flying offense, this is true.  But there was plenty of excellent defense.  I actually prefer that to a game with scores that look like basketball instead of football.


----------



## WinterBorn

Lane Kiffin is no longer the OC at Alabama.  Steve Sarkasian has assumed that roll.   Just as good at the game and probably much easier to work with Saban.   And he likes to run the ball too.

Now Clemson has to worry about what a new mind will change.


----------



## Votto

WinterBorn said:


> Lane Kiffin is no longer the OC at Alabama.  Steve Sarkasian has assumed that roll.   Just as good at the game and probably much easier to work with Saban.   And he likes to run the ball too.
> 
> Now Clemson has to worry about what a new mind will change.



LOL.  Sarah Palin shooting heroin could call the plays and still win with Bama

Yawn.


----------



## WinterBorn

Votto said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lane Kiffin is no longer the OC at Alabama.  Steve Sarkasian has assumed that roll.   Just as good at the game and probably much easier to work with Saban.   And he likes to run the ball too.
> 
> Now Clemson has to worry about what a new mind will change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Sarah Palin shooting heroin could call the plays and still win with Bama
> 
> Yawn.
Click to expand...


Despite our defense shutting Washington down for 3 quarters, the offense still only managed to get us 10 points ahead.  With a QB like Browning, 10 points is nothing.


----------



## WinterBorn

Funny comment from Tommy Bowden (Bobby Bowden's son), former head coach for Clemson.

When asked if he had any advice for Dabo Swinney he replied "Prayer".

Alabama-Clemson: Tommy Bowden's advice to Dabo Swinney is 'prayer'


----------



## Boss

Clemson to unveil a new helmet for NC game...




 
#theshocker #twointhepinkoneinthestink


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> Hell yeah!!    ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!


Glad you guys didn't win AGAIN


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!!    ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you guys didn't win AGAIN
Click to expand...


Yeah, I can understand that.  And Clemson played one helluva game.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!!    ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you guys didn't win AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can understand that.  And Clemson played one helluva game.
Click to expand...

No one other than the fans of the dynasty likes seeing them win year after year.  Like the Yankees in the past, Red Wings in the past, Patriot's now, Bulls of the past, or Dallas Cowboys of the past or that women's basketball team Tennessee or the Harlem Globe Trotters.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!!    ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you guys didn't win AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can understand that.  And Clemson played one helluva game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one other than the fans of the dynasty likes seeing them win year after year.  Like the Yankees in the past, Red Wings in the past, Patriot's now, Bulls of the past, or Dallas Cowboys of the past or that women's basketball team Tennessee or the Harlem Globe Trotters.
Click to expand...


The Harlem Globetrotters are the best dynasty. How can you hate on them?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!!    ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you guys didn't win AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can understand that.  And Clemson played one helluva game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one other than the fans of the dynasty likes seeing them win year after year.  Like the Yankees in the past, Red Wings in the past, Patriot's now, Bulls of the past, or Dallas Cowboys of the past or that women's basketball team Tennessee or the Harlem Globe Trotters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Harlem Globetrotters are the best dynasty. How can you hate on them?
Click to expand...


I used to root for them but then they kept winning and eventually it got old.  

Do you remember Hulk Hogan?  I loved him too at first but then every week, month, year he kept winning in the exact same format he won every other match.  Eventually I wanted him to get beat.  I didn't know back then he made porno's and used the N word.


----------



## WinterBorn

I get why people hate Alabama and Saban.   But Saban's job is to win in football.   He has done that in spades.


----------



## antiquity

I think this thread's title should be renamed from 'Tide Roll' to 'Tide Rolls Over'.....


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> I think this thread's title should be renamed from 'Tide Roll' to 'Tide Rolls Over'.....



Maybe if the Tide had rolled over.  But they didn't.   Great game won in the final seconds by another great team.


----------



## yiostheoy

Last night at our weekly poker tournament all playing stopped for the last 3 minutes of that game which seesawed back and forth until THE Clemson Tigers squashed the Alabama Tide.

A huge shout and cheer went up, then we went back to business getting ready for the WSOP in Las Vegas this coming June.

Our local poker house as 6 seats available worth $10,000 each.


----------



## yiostheoy

WinterBorn said:


> I get why people hate Alabama and Saban.   But Saban's job is to win in football.   He has done that in spades.


Alabama is the most cheating college football team in the Nation.

Used to be Okla U.  Now Alabama.


----------



## WinterBorn

yiostheoy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get why people hate Alabama and Saban.   But Saban's job is to win in football.   He has done that in spades.
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama is the most cheating college football team in the Nation.
> 
> Used to be Okla U.  Now Alabama.
Click to expand...


Yeah?  You have any evidence of this?  Or are you, like so many around today, just spouting bullshit?


----------



## antiquity

WinterBorn said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this thread's title should be renamed from 'Tide Roll' to 'Tide Rolls Over'.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if the Tide had rolled over.  But they didn't.   Great game won in the final seconds by another great team.
Click to expand...


I only watched the last few minutes of the game but what I did watch wasn't pretty....Alabama's defense sucked..... especially on that last drive. Allowing over 400 yards passing displayed a marked flaw in Alabama land.


----------



## antiquity

WinterBorn said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get why people hate Alabama and Saban.   But Saban's job is to win in football.   He has done that in spades.
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama is the most cheating college football team in the Nation.
> 
> Used to be Okla U.  Now Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?  You have any evidence of this?  Or are you, like so many around today, just spouting bullshit?
Click to expand...


Most if not all violation by Alabama players and the coaching staff are sweep under the rug by both the Universe and the SEC. Hardly bullshit...

TUSCALOOSA, Ala. -- The University of Alabama athletic department committed 27 NCAA secondary rules violations over the past year, according to a summary on the school's website Tuesday.

More than half of the violations stemmed from impermissible text messages or phone calls.

Alabama reports 27 secondary rules violations

The Alabama athletics department self-reported 19 violations for the 2015-16 academic year, released Friday, *with five of them reported against the national champion football team.*

The violations against the Crimson Tide's football team included a former student-athlete who gave free training sessions to a current athlete.

Alabama football reports five secondary NCAA violations

What happen to these violation.....a big fat nothing.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get why people hate Alabama and Saban.   But Saban's job is to win in football.   He has done that in spades.
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama is the most cheating college football team in the Nation.
> 
> Used to be Okla U.  Now Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?  You have any evidence of this?  Or are you, like so many around today, just spouting bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most if not all violation by Alabama players and the coaching staff are sweep under the rug by both the Universe and the SEC. Hardly bullshit...
> 
> TUSCALOOSA, Ala. -- The University of Alabama athletic department committed 27 NCAA secondary rules violations over the past year, according to a summary on the school's website Tuesday.
> 
> More than half of the violations stemmed from impermissible text messages or phone calls.
> 
> Alabama reports 27 secondary rules violations
> 
> The Alabama athletics department self-reported 19 violations for the 2015-16 academic year, released Friday, *with five of them reported against the national champion football team.*
> 
> The violations against the Crimson Tide's football team included a former student-athlete who gave free training sessions to a current athlete.
> 
> Alabama football reports five secondary NCAA violations
> 
> What happen to these violation.....a big fat nothing.
Click to expand...


From the first link you provided:
"Football was cited for giving a student athlete a check for his scholarship prior to final verification, accepting a Facebook friend request before the allowable date, providing impermissible documents to prospects and for sending a text message to a prospect's father.

*Secondary violations do not typically result in penalties from the NCAA. Corrective action is usually taken and typically includes rules education and a letter of admonishment.

In the case of illegal contact with a prospect, the coach is prohibited from contacting the athlete for a set period of time*."

Someone on the Bama staff accepted a Facebook friend request before the allowable date??    No wonder Bama keeps winning!!


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this thread's title should be renamed from 'Tide Roll' to 'Tide Rolls Over'.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if the Tide had rolled over.  But they didn't.   Great game won in the final seconds by another great team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only watched the last few minutes of the game but what I did watch wasn't pretty....Alabama's defense sucked..... especially on that last drive. Allowing over 400 yards passing displayed a marked flaw in Alabama land.
Click to expand...


When Bo Scarborough went down, the offense stalled.  The defense was on the field for 99 plays.  Yep, they were tired.


----------



## Boss

Of course I am disappointed my Tide lost but it's not the end of the world. It's actually funny to me how our haters are hating today.... The Barn rolling Toomer's Corner was priceless. Bless their little Bama-hating hearts. 

I am proud of Dabo and happy for Clemson. They deserved the win, they played better than we did in the 2nd half and they didn't give up when things were down. That's something that takes character and is the sign of a well-coached ball team. 

We rattled DeShaun Watson the first half but that didn't break his will. He came back with confidence and poise like a champion and I respect that. There were some bad calls by the officials... two Clemson TDs happened on illegal pick plays but they weren't called. I could whine about that but Bear Bryant once said, if you have to depend on the officials you didn't deserve to win. We simply didn't dominate the way we did in the first quarter. In the end, Clemson simply wanted it worse than we did.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get why people hate Alabama and Saban.   But Saban's job is to win in football.   He has done that in spades.
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama is the most cheating college football team in the Nation.
> 
> Used to be Okla U.  Now Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?  You have any evidence of this?  Or are you, like so many around today, just spouting bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most if not all violation by Alabama players and the coaching staff are sweep under the rug by both the Universe and the SEC. Hardly bullshit...
> 
> TUSCALOOSA, Ala. -- The University of Alabama athletic department committed 27 NCAA secondary rules violations over the past year, according to a summary on the school's website Tuesday.
> 
> More than half of the violations stemmed from impermissible text messages or phone calls.
> 
> Alabama reports 27 secondary rules violations
> 
> The Alabama athletics department self-reported 19 violations for the 2015-16 academic year, released Friday, *with five of them reported against the national champion football team.*
> 
> The violations against the Crimson Tide's football team included a former student-athlete who gave free training sessions to a current athlete.
> 
> Alabama football reports five secondary NCAA violations
> 
> What happen to these violation.....a big fat nothing.
Click to expand...


One violation happens most years.   For a long time(50+ years), an Alabama tradition has been smoking a victory cigar when we beat Tennessee.  The cigars are given to the players.  Of course, it became a rule violation a long time ago as well.   And we self-report it every year we win.  Is that cheating too?   lol


----------



## Synthaholic

What the fuck happened?  Stunned.


----------



## WinterBorn

Synthaholic said:


> What the fuck happened?  Stunned.



Several things happened.

First, Clemson came in well prepared.   Bama did as well, but Clemson wanted payback.

The turning points in the game were Bo Scarborough getting hurt and the pooch kick.   

Once Bo left the game, the Alabama offense could not sustain drives.  Clemson has a great D line.  It takes a power back with speed to get over on them.  Bo could do it.  But they contained Jalen Hurts well.  As long as Bo was a threat, the rest of the good plays (pass to OJ Howard, the double pass ect) were doable.  And once the offense was going 3 and out over and over, the Alabama defense started wearing down.  There is not a college team in the country that can have their defense play 99 downs and not be at least a little gassed.  The pass rush started to slack up late in the 4th quarter.  Once Watson wasn't running for his life, he could move the ball and score.

The pooch kick was on 4th and 1.  It backed Bama back to their own 5 yardline.  3 tries to get out and punt.  That put Clemson on the 42, facing a tired defense and Watson did what he did.

It was the best two college football teams in the country playing a game that was decided in the final minutes (or seconds) of the game.   Can't ask for more.


----------



## Boss

WinterBorn said:


> First, Clemson came in well prepared. Bama did as well, but Clemson wanted payback.



I think many people underestimate this. It's very, very difficult to beat a great team twice in a championship contest. Clemson clawed and scraped their way back to that game and last year's loss was a major motivator for them. Avenging that loss became their reason to live. 

Alabama, as invincible as they've been all season, has had some looming problems and they became apparent in this game. Our offensive line has been struggling all year to give the QB time and make key blocks for the runners. Sometimes they do well, most of the time they don't, and our offense struggles. We also have trouble executing sometimes... it's not the play calling as much as the execution. 

On defense, we've been playing lights-out but again, we have shown signs of weakness in defending the medium-to-long passes when the QB has time in the pocket. And then, there is special teams... we're like Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde, up and down all season there. 

Clemson obviously did their homework and came in with a great game plan designed to exploit our every weakness. Their defense did an exceptional job in the 2nd half of containing us and putting the football back in the hands of DeShaun Watson and that explosive offense. Our defense didn't play with the same "nastiness" they did in the first half, mostly because they had no time to rest. As the game wore on, it became more difficult for them to get off the field and when they did, our offense was going 3-and-out. You can't win that way.


----------



## Kat

Boss said:


> I think many people underestimate this. It's very, very difficult to beat a great team twice in a championship contest. Clemson clawed and scraped their way back to that game and last year's loss was a major motivator for them. Avenging that loss became their reason to live



Clemson players said that themselves...for weeks now.




Boss said:


> Alabama, as invincible as they've been all season, has had some looming problems and they became apparent in this game. Our offensive line has been struggling all year to give the QB time and make key blocks for the runners. Sometimes they do well, most of the time they don't, and our offense struggles. We also have trouble executing sometimes... it's not the play calling as much as the execution.




It seemed to get worse toward the end of the season, and it still makes me wonder if it had to do with the Kiffin stuff.




Boss said:


> On defense, we've been playing lights-out but again, we have shown signs of weakness in defending the medium-to-long passes when the QB has time in the pocket. And then, there is special teams... we're like Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde, up and down all season there.




Our D was worn out from the O having so many 3 and outs.




Boss said:


> Clemson obviously did their homework and came in with a great game plan designed to exploit our every weakness. Their defense did an exceptional job in the 2nd half of containing us and putting the football back in the hands of DeShaun Watson and that explosive offense. Our defense didn't play with the same "nastiness" they did in the first half, mostly because they had no time to rest. As the game wore on, it became more difficult for them to get off the field and when they did, our offense was going 3-and-out. You can't win that way.




OOPS That is what I said above. Anyone watching the game knows that too. I still snicker at the haters not realizing that Dabo is a Bama boy. He played on the '92 National Championship team. He loves Bama.  I too am proud of him. And even of it hurts, I am happy for Clemson.


----------



## Boss

I just keep thinking of how much happier I am than if OSU had beaten us.... I think I might be ready to kill myself if URBAN were getting all the accolades!


----------



## Kat

Boss said:


> I just keep thinking of how much happier I am than if OSU had beaten us.... I think I might be ready to kill myself if URBAN were getting all the accolades!




LOL You mean urban liar?


----------



## WinterBorn

Boss said:


> I just keep thinking of how much happier I am than if OSU had beaten us.... I think I might be ready to kill myself if URBAN were getting all the accolades!



I hate losing.  But there is some consolation knowing that the team that beat us, in one of the best championship games in the history of college football, had just handed OSU a humiliating defeat.


----------



## Moonglow

Hey, final poll of the season has OU above OSU....I'm happy...


----------



## WinterBorn

Moonglow said:


> Hey, final poll of the season has OU above OSU....I'm happy...



Alabama played 3 of the other 4 teams in the top 5.  We beat 2 out of 3 of them convincingly.   I'd rather have won the NC, but I can live with what we did.


----------



## JoeMoma

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!!    ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you guys didn't win AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can understand that.  And Clemson played one helluva game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one other than the fans of the dynasty likes seeing them win year after year.  Like the Yankees in the past, Red Wings in the past, Patriot's now, Bulls of the past, or Dallas Cowboys of the past or that women's basketball team Tennessee or the Harlem Globe Trotters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Harlem Globetrotters are the best dynasty. How can you hate on them?
Click to expand...

Trump said their games (Globetrotters) are rigged.  Liberals don't believe him.


----------



## WinterBorn

The best thing about this seasons bowl games?   

78 teams played in a bowl game.  Only 1 failed to score a single point.


----------



## antiquity

WinterBorn said:


> The best thing about this seasons bowl games?
> 
> 78 teams played in a bowl game.  Only 1 failed to score a single point.



_ believe you are talking about a team named after a nut._


----------



## JoeMoma

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about this seasons bowl games?
> 
> 78 teams played in a bowl game.  Only 1 failed to score a single point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ believe you are talking about a team named after a nut._
Click to expand...

That's why I say you have to be nuts to be an Ohio State Fan.  And I mean that as a compliment.  At least that's what I say.


----------



## WinterBorn

Did any Twam from Texas finish in the top 20?


----------



## Boss

Heheh...


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Votto

Boss said:


> Heheh...
> 
> View attachment 144115



That is not my heritage, tear it down!!


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm having real internal turmoil over Alabama vs. FSU in the opener. I root for both teams. Because fuck the Gators.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Bama gets another close win.


I’m rooting for Villanova


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> The best thing about this seasons bowl games?
> 
> 78 teams played in a bowl game.  Only 1 failed to score a single point.


I am glad bama got bumped out of the basketball tournament early. Can’t be good at everything.

If bama ever won a basketball championship I’d be very impressed.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about this seasons bowl games?
> 
> 78 teams played in a bowl game.  Only 1 failed to score a single point.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad bama got bumped out of the basketball tournament early. Can’t be good at everything.
> 
> If bama ever won a basketball championship I’d be very impressed.
Click to expand...


Bama has had some decent basketball teams, but not many.   Winning a basketball championship would amaze me.

But football pays for it.


----------



## JoeMoma

I use Tide pods to do my laundry.  Does that make me an Alabama fan?  Roll tide.....and get my laundry clean!


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama gets another close win.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m rooting for Villanova
Click to expand...

Zags all the way! 

BTW, your pathetic Pistons are going down tonight.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama gets another close win.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m rooting for Villanova
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zags all the way!
> 
> BTW, your pathetic Pistons are going down tonight.
Click to expand...

Probably. Blake griffin wasn’t a good buy. You’d think him and Drummond would be tough to play against. I hate it!


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama gets another close win.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m rooting for Villanova
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zags all the way!
> 
> BTW, your pathetic Pistons are going down tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably. Blake griffin wasn’t a good buy. You’d think him and Drummond would be tough to play against. I hate it!
Click to expand...


Portland with Damien Lillard have won 12 straight, your Pistons were the latest victim. I’m loving it.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama gets another close win.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m rooting for Villanova
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zags all the way!
> 
> BTW, your pathetic Pistons are going down tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably. Blake griffin wasn’t a good buy. You’d think him and Drummond would be tough to play against. I hate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Portland with Damien Lillard have won 12 straight, your Pistons were the latest victim. I’m loving it.
Click to expand...

Portland always comes close but then comes up short. Didn’t Rasheed Wallace play for them? But he had to come to Detroit to win


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama gets another close win.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m rooting for Villanova
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zags all the way!
> 
> BTW, your pathetic Pistons are going down tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably. Blake griffin wasn’t a good buy. You’d think him and Drummond would be tough to play against. I hate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Portland with Damien Lillard have won 12 straight, your Pistons were the latest victim. I’m loving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Portland always comes close but then comes up short. Didn’t Rasheed Wallace play for them? But he had to come to Detroit to win
Click to expand...


He won a championship series and lost one with the Pistons, and was the reason for the collapse of the Blazers championship run in 2001 with the Trail Blazers. Never liked the guy, he was a hot head.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m rooting for Villanova
> 
> 
> 
> Zags all the way!
> 
> BTW, your pathetic Pistons are going down tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably. Blake griffin wasn’t a good buy. You’d think him and Drummond would be tough to play against. I hate it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Portland with Damien Lillard have won 12 straight, your Pistons were the latest victim. I’m loving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Portland always comes close but then comes up short. Didn’t Rasheed Wallace play for them? But he had to come to Detroit to win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He won a championship series and lost one with the Pistons, and was the reason for the collapse of the Blazers championship run in 2001 with the Trail Blazers. Never liked the guy, he was a hot head.
Click to expand...

Without him we wouldn’t have won. We needed that piece of the puzzle.

He’s better than Carmelo but Carmelo is another guy who would probably be great for the right team but he’s not the complete package.

Damn we came close in 2005.

Don’t forget the years you are talking are the years referee donaghy was rigging finals. The blazers might have won that year if things were legit. The other day Shaq was bragging about winning one year and Chris Weber took a shot at him that the year he was referring to was in fact one of the years donaghy rigged the results.

I wonder if sheed had a hand in it. What happened that he cost Portland the championship? I have a strong feeling Chauncey billuos threw the 2005 finals


----------

